# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Was braucht man fr ein Baby?

## Jule-Aline

Hallo ihr Lieben, ging es euch auch so: Egal in welchem Babyladen ihr wart, immer wollten die Verkuferinnen teure Sachen verkaufen. Ich habe mich oft gefragt:Brauche ich das wirklich?Eine wollte sogar eine komplette Erstaussattungsberatung durchfhren.Was brauche ich denn nun wirklich?Und wo bekomme ich es gnstig?Wann habt ihr angefangen, Sachen einzukaufen (Kleidung,Windeln,Pflegeprodukte,Mbel,Kinderwagen  )?

----------


## Snowcake

Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 
als Kinderkrankenschwester gebe ich Dir mal eine Checkliste fr die Baby-Grundausstattung:

*Kleidung*
4-6 Strampler (i.d. Regel ab Gre 56)
5 Baumwollbodies (wenn mit Wegwerfwindeln gewickelt wird) oder 5 Hemdchen und 5 Frotteehschen
5 Baumwolljckchen und 2 Pullover oder umgekehrt, wenn das Kind im Winter geboren wird, im Sommer brauchst Du  nicht so viele, sondern eher noch ein paar Baumwoll-T-Shirts
4 Wollsckchen zu Tragen im Strampler
1 Paar Handschuhe (nur im Winter  :Grinnnss!: 
1 dnnes Baumwollmtzchen zum Tragen im Haus 
Im Winter natrlich noch Jacke/Anzug und Mtze fr drauen

*Tcher, Decken*

2 Badehandtcher
1 Babydecke aus Wolle oder Fleece
2 Bettlaken
1 Babyschlafsack ohne Kapuze
10 Stoffwindeln als Spucktuch oder als Einlage fr das Bett/Kinderwagen
(wenn Du mit Stoffwindeln wickelst, brauchst Du natrlich mehr davon, aber das machen ja die wenigsten)
ggf. Spieluhr

*Mbel*[B]

1 Kinderwagen
1 Kinderbett
1 Kinderautositz 
ggf. ein Tragetuch
1 Plastikwanne zum Baden
1 Badethermometer
1 Wickelkommode bzw. Wickelaufsatz (auf hohe Umrandung achten, wichtig, sobald sich das Kind alleine drehen kann)
1 Wrmelampe zur Montage ber dem Wickelplatz

*Pflegemittel*
Babyl (nicht parfmierte milde Pflanzenle ohne therische Beistze, z. b. Jojobal, Olivenl oder Mandell)
1 Wundschutzcreme fr den Windelbereich (nicht dauerhaft anwenden, nur wenn der Po gertet ist)
Zusatzfreie Babypflegetcher
Evtl. Fettcreme (Linola etc.)
Windeln

spter dann...

-Krabbeldecke
Hochstuhl
Evtl. Laufgitter
etc.

Das ist jetzt mal die Grundausstattung fr ein Neugeborenes, die mir so einfllt. Lsst sich natrlich erweitern, aber diese Sachen solltest du so in etwa in dieser Menge zuhause haben, wenn ein Baby kommt.
Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Reflex

Aufgrund von mglichen Wrmestau wird doch eher von Mtzchen in der Wohnung abgeraten.
Eine Wrmelampe braucht man in der Regel auch nicht, wenn man ein gut geheiztes Badezimmer hat.

Ich persnlich am anfang ein Anstellbett als Babybett praktisch, und frs Bett noch Moltonunterlagen/Schonbezug fr die Matraze falls mal was spukenderweise daneben geht. Und auf jedenfall mehr als nur einen Schlafsack.

Ein Windeleimer erleichtert einem auch das Leben.

Einen Kinderwagen habe ich gebraucht gekauft und bin froh nicht all zu viel Geld dafr ausgegeben zu haben, weil Tchterchen zwischendurch da nicht rein wollte. Babykleidung bekommt man oft auch leihweise im Bekannten/Freundeskreis. Wir sind so zugeworfen worden, dass wir erst ab 68 zu kaufen mussten.

Tragetuch ist nicht jedermanns Sache... ich fand unseren Manduca praktischer...

----------


## pieks

Wickelkommode ist nicht unbedingt notwendig ...

manche Mtter wickeln bei lebhaften Kinder sptestens nach 4 Monaten aus Sicherheitsgrnden lieber auf einer Decke auf dem Fuboden

----------


## Reflex

Ach ja bei Windeln keine Kompromisse...bei uns kommt nix anderes ins Haus als Pampers und Feute Pflegetcher sind fr unterwegs ganz praktisch, aber zu Hause benutz ich einmal Waschlappen, weil unsere Se eine extrem empfindliche Haut hat.

----------


## Muriel

Nur fnf Bodies? Bei typischem Stillstuhl knnen die auch mal an einem Tag alle drauf gehen  ::-oopss:  Babybadeanne fanden wir maximal berflssig. Am Anfang einfach ins Waschbecken tauchen, nach einigen Wochen dann 10cm Wasser in die Wanne oder Dusche mit Stpsel und Baby reinlegen. Babyle soll man auch nicht verwenden. Eine normale Babyhaut braucht eigentlich keine besonderen Pflegeprodukte. Bei Windeln benutze ich auch nur Pampers, alle anderen waren sowohl undicht als auch hart und scheuerten. Dazu ein Tipp: wenn man kein Problem damit hat, von Milupa und Co Werbung zu erhalten, so macht es Sinn, sich bei Pampers auf der HP anzumelden. Dann bekommt man regelmig Wertcoupons zugeschickt, mit denen man beim Kauf der Megapacks 4€ spart. Wenn man dann noch auf Angebote bei Real und co wartet,  zahlt man anstelle von 26€ nur 16€ fr ca. 100 Windeln (je nach Gre). Es kommen deutlich mehr Gutscheine als man in dem Moment brauchen kann, jedoch hrt die Grozgigkeit nach etwa einem Jahr oder anderthalb ungefhr auf. Daher nutze ich alle Gutscheine aus und kaufe ggf schon im Moment noch nicht passende Gren und mache ein Lager im Keller auf.

----------


## Reflex

26€? Bei uns kosten die um die 18€...

----------


## Muriel

Normalpreis fr den Mega (nicht Jumbo!) Pack sind um die 26€.

----------


## McBeal

Das sind alles so individuelle Sachen...

Ich glaube, wir hatten in den kleinen Gren acht Bodies, das war auch gut so.  :hmmm...: 

Aufgrund von auslaufenden Windeln bzw. Spuckereien besitzten meine Kinder in jeder Gre zwei Schlafscke, das halte ich auch fr sinnvoll.

Ein Beistellbettchen ist meiner Meinung nach auch sehr zu empfehlen, erspart viele Wege und Klte Fe.  :hmmm...: 

Kinderwagen ist sinnvoll, wobei meine Kleine noch nicht drinlag, da wir den noch fr den groen Bruder nutzen und ich sie bisher nur trage. Zum Einkaufen kommen bei greren Mengen groes Kind und Wagen mit. 
Was mich dazu bringt, dass ein Tragetuch oder eine gute Tragehilfe sehr zu empfehlen sind. Viele Kinder wollen, gerade am Anfang, viel getragen werden, auch in der Wohnung, und fr kleinere Besorgungen, gerade in der Stadt, finde ich es toll, nicht immer auf die Aufzge warten zu mssen etc.

Babybadewanne ist sowas individuelles. Wir haben eine, da unser Waschbecken zu klein ist bzw. die Armaturen zu ungnstig angebracht sind und so ein Minibaby in der groen Wanne echt verloren ist. Ein Thermometer hatten wir beim Groen, das zeigte aber nur Mist an. Mit Badetchern sind wir als Geschenken zugeschmissen worden, wir haben inzwischen neun (und 13 Kuscheltcher...).

Einen gut schlieenden Windeleimer halte ich auch fr sinnvoll. Ich stehe auf Wickelkommoden, da gerade mein Groer mir sonst mit dreckigem Po abhauen wrde und nur auf der Kommode liegen bleibt. Klar knnen die Kinder da runterfallen, aber man muss ja sowieso immer eine Hand am Kind haben und dann klappt das auch. Wir haben eine Wrmelampe, da wir im Altbau wohnen und es im Kinderzimmer nicht soooo warm ist. Auf einen Kinderschleiderschrank kann man aber gut verzichten.
Pflegemittel braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, auer einer guten Nagelschere.
Puder ist ja sowieso Out, aber auch Babyl habe ich, auer Mandell zum Massieren, nie gebraucht.
Windeln nehmen wir Pampers oder die von Rossmann.

Einen Laufstall kann man (hochgestellt) von Anfang an verwenden, um das Kind dort im Wohnzimmer reinzulegen, ist aber kein Muss. 

Achso: was man unbedingt haben sollte, ist eine gute und nette Hebamme.  :Grinnnss!: 


Alles Gute!

LG
Ally

----------


## hiddl

Eigentlich braucht ein Baby ziemlich wenig, blo was, das ist sicher immer von den Vorlieben der Eltern abhngig.

Man muss es von A nach B transportieren knnen, also braucht man in der Regel einen Kindersitz fr's Auto, einen Kinderwagen (da tut es sicher auch ein Spar-Modell) und ggf. eine Tragehilfe / Tragetuch (fr uns z.B. unverzichtbar). 

Dann muss das Kind irgendwo schlafen, da ist ein Beistellbett ganz praktisch, mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick lsst sich aber jedes Gitterbett ans Erwachsenenbett montieren. 

Klamotten - da wrde ich erstmal nur ein paar Basics kaufen, man bekommt auch mehr geschenkt, als man so denkt (wir jedenfalls, obwohl wir vorher noch nie irgendwelche "Babygeschenke" gemacht haben). 

Ein Wickelplatz ist auch sinnig, wie auch immer eingerichtet.

Wir sind eigentlich ganz gut damit gefahren, erst mal nicht soviel zu kaufen und dann ggf. nachzukaufen. Ein paar Bodies oder Spucktcher sind ja schnell besorgt (unsere Groe hat z.B. gar nicht gespuckt, die Kleine dafr um so mehr).

----------


## McBeal

Eine teure, in unseren Augen aber sehr sinnvolle, Anschaffung vor dem ersten Kind war brigens der Wschetrockner. Natrlich geht es ohne, aber nach ausgelaufenen Windeln, vollgespuckten Klamotten und den ersten Gastroentritiden waren und sind wir dafr sehr dankbar.

LG
Ally

----------


## Reflex

Bei uns kosten die Jumbo Packs Babydry bei Rossmann oder DM 18,45€. Beim Edeka ein wenig mehr....aber 26€ ist schon krass viel mehr...

----------


## Snowcake

Die Mengenangaben kann man natrlich variieren, je nach Bedarf - ist nur mal so eine Richtlinie, was mindestens da sein sollte an Kleidung.
Ich persnlich gebe Eltern immer den Tipp, erst mal nicht zu viel Kleidung zu ordern. Denn erstens wachsen die Kleinen unglaublich schnell raus und dann ist es schade, wenn manche Sachen nur zweimal getragen wurden. Auerdem bekommt man in der Regel zur Geburt von Familie, Freunde noch mal einen ganzen Satz Babysachen geschenkt.
Wenn man merkt, man braucht doch ein paar Bodies mehr, spricht ja nichts dagegen noch welche nachzukaufen.
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jule-Aline

Vielen Dank fr die Tipps.Habt ihr Kinderwagen, Mbel etc. gebraucht gekauft?Oder war es teilweise Neuware?
Wo habt ihr die Pflegeartikel in der Drogerie oder im Supermarkt gekauft?

----------


## Muriel

> Bei uns kosten die Jumbo Packs Babydry bei Rossmann oder DM 18,45€. Beim Edeka ein wenig mehr....aber 26€ ist schon krass viel mehr...


ARGH! Ich rede ja auch nicht von der Jumbo-, sondern der Megapackgre, da ist noch mal die Hlfte mehr drin (aber wahrscheinlich wird es jetzt zum dritten Mal berlesen  :hmmm...:  )

Wir hatten sehr viel Glck bei groen Anschaffungen: Der Kinderwagen wurde gebraucht geschenkt (jetzt sitzt das fnfte Kind drin, und es war noch nie was dran  :Top: ), der Buggy ebenso. Das Zimmer (Bett, Wickelkommode mit passenden Unterregalen und Ablage) wurden mit sehr grozgiger Anzahlung von einer Oma bedacht. Das waren Ausstellungsstcke, die somit etwa ein Drittel weniger gekostet hatten.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Ich lese hier auch mal fleiig mit  :Grinnnss!:  
Der Wschetrockner ist sicher echt sinnvoll. Wir haben zwar zwei Aufhngedinger und knnen die auch in den warmem Hausflur stellen - aber das kann ja trotzdem erstmal dauern. Und wenn dann gleich die doppelte Menge dreckiger Strampler anfllt, weil BEIDE den Virus kriegen… ( :peng:  nur wir haben nicht so richtig gut Platz fr noch ein Gert. Auer wir stellen es direkt ins sptere Kinderzimmer, was ja vielleicht auch nicht so gut ist wg Geruschpegel und Raumklima.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Und wenn dann gleich die doppelte Menge dreckiger Strampler anfllt


Ist es bei Zwillingen geblieben? Oder warst Du bisher noch nicht wieder beim Ultraschall? *DrillingeVierlingeflt**SCNR*

----------


## Nurbanu

Pelz, wie wre es mit einem Kombigert Waschmaschine-Trockner?

----------


## Brutus

Nee, lass mal. Ich habe so eins. Ist natrlich auf der einen Seite ganz praktisch, weil man die Wsche da reinpackt und danach das Rundumsorglospaket whlen kann. Aber es dauert a) richtig lange und b) sind die Sachen hinterher immer noch feucht.
Diese Gerte knnen vielleicht beides, aber nichts so richtig gut!
Wenn man den Patz hat (und das Geld), dann lieber zwei Gerte kaufen. Und bei wenig Platz kann man immer noch den Trockner AUF die Waschmaschine stellen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Der letzte US ist zwar schon wieder ber ne Woche her, aber da waren es zwei, ja  :Grinnnss!:  (Und keins mehr!) 
Hab mich auch schon besser an den Gedanken gewhnt. Man hat zwei in einem Abwasch und muss sich danach nicht mehr um ein Geschwisterchen "bemhen", und wenn man erst mal die ersten (bestimmt stressigen) Jahre hinter sich hat, haben sie immer einen Spielpartner  :Grinnnss!:  Das Ganze ist vermutlich ein ziemlicher organisatorischer Aufwand, aber an sich sind mein Freund und ich immer ganz gut im Organisieren gewesen. 
Und auch der Gedanke ans BV ist nicht mehr so unangenehm - bei der belkeit momentan. 

Wir haben eine gut funktionierende Waschmaschine. Trockner AUF die WM geht leider nicht, da genau dort eine Dachschrge sitzt. Aber vermutlich werden die Kids sowieso erstmal viel bei uns im Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer sein, dann knnte der Trockner ins Kinderzimmer - und wenn sie dann ihr Zimmer richtig beziehen, muss man vielleicht nicht mehr so viel exzessiv waschen.

----------


## vanilleeis

Trockner in einen Wohnraum wrde ihc nicht machen. Selbst wenn ihr einen Wrmepumpentrockner kauft, entsteht trotzdem Feuchtigkeit und Wrme in dem Raum. Ablufttrockner setzt eine Abluftleitung voraus, wie wollt ihr das machen? Wenns dann spter Schimmel gibt, habt ihr arge Probleme mit dem Vermieter. Wie sieht es denn in der Kche aus? Keller? Dachboden? Wscheraum?
Ich wrde auch auf jeden Fall zu einem Trockner raten, ohne wrde ich untergehen!!!

----------


## vanilleeis

Kennt ihr brigens schon die neue Eltergeld-Regelung fr Mehrlingseltern? Ihr knnt beide EG beziehen, ansonsten bekommst Du normales EG+300 Euro frs eine Kind und 300 Euro (Mindessatz)+300 Euro Mehrlingszuschuss frs zweite Kind.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Achso, so genau hab ich mich damit noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. :-/ Ist ja doof. Hm. Na wenn wir das Bad komplett ummodeln, passt ein (schmaler) Trockner vielleicht noch rein. Andere Rume haben wir leider nicht zur Verfgung. 

Mit dem EG muss ich auch noch gucken, wie wir das am besten machen.

----------


## Grombhlerin

> - und wenn sie dann ihr Zimmer richtig beziehen, muss man vielleicht nicht mehr so viel exzessiv waschen.


h... ich wei ja nicht, wann ihr sie ausquartieren wollt, die Wascherei hat bei uns aber erst den Hhepunkt erreicht, als das Kind 3 Jahre alt war. Das Leben ohne Windel muss erstmal gelernt werden und er hat in diesem Alter viel und matschig drauen gespielt.....

----------


## Trianna

@Pelz

Meine Geschwister (wir sind 16 Jahre auseinander, sie sind also ohne noch zustzliche Geschwister) sind auch Zwillinge und deine Einschtzung kann ich dir besttigen. Die ersten 3 Jahren sind wirklich knppelig, aber dann ist es sehr sehr entspannend (also immer kindermglichen Rahmen entspannend ^^)

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Ich hab von einer Zwillingsmutter gehrt, die danach noch ein Einling bekommen hat, dass sie whrend der Elternzeit mit dem Einling gar nicht wusste, wohin mit ihrer Zeit…mit den Zwillingen waren ihre Tage ausgefllt, mit dem Nachkmmling waren sie es nicht.  :bhh: 

Whrend alle, die bisher nur ein Kind haben, sagen "Oh Gott, zwei von der Sorte auf einmal kann ich mir nicht vorstellen"  ::-oopss: 
Aber ich bin ja Chaosmanagement gewohnt. Und was fr 30 kranke Patienten gilt, kann fr 2 hoffentlich meist gesunde Kinder nicht viel schlimmer sein. Hoffe ich.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Einlinge knnen auch seeeeeeeeehr unterschiedlich sein, was den Aufwand und das Ausgeflltsein der Tage anbelangt, wie ich feststellen durfte  :hmmm...:  Zwei von der Sorte der Groen wren nix im Vergleich zu einer halben der Kleinen gewesen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Reflex

Ich trau mich auch nicht so recht ein zweites Nachzulegen...es kann nur schlimmer werden. Nach dem der experimentelle Anfangstress vorbei war, wurde es immer entspannter und obwohl es grad echt Spa macht mit unserer Sen, fhl ich mich zu Hause gar nicht mehr so recht ausgelastet... unser Haushalt war noch nie so perfekt, Abends hab ich noch zwei drei Stndchen fr mich Zeit...

Was ich sehr empfehlen kann, wenn auf exessives Spazieren gehen mit Kind steht und Knobeln mag: Geocaching!

@Muriel Lass mich doch auch mal ein Brett vor dem Kopf haben... ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Et steht Dir aber auch wirklich ganz hervorragend  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Reflex

Du fiese Mpp!

----------


## Espressa

Also zurck zum Thema; ich wrde auch dringend abraten, mehr als das allerntigste zu kaufen. Man bekommt wirklich viel geschenkt, selbst von Leuten von denen man es gar nicht erwartet hatte, (die man zum Teil noch nicht mal kennt...). Und die wachsen so schnell raus! Ich hab eine Erstausstattung von meiner Freundin geliehen bekommen, die hatte darin ihre beiden Jungs, der Kleine nur 3 Monate lter als meiner... Und die Sachen waren noch wie neu! Windeltorten werden auch oft verschenkt, blo keinen Riesenvorrat "New Baby" anlegen, am Anfang geht es schnell mit den Windelgren. Im KH kriegt man meist Werbegeschenke mit Cremes und Duschgels, da braucht man erstmal auch nix zu kaufen. (Auer vielleicht: Weleda Calendula Windelcreme, perfekt gegen wunde Hintern).
Die Wickelbodys von H&M mit Druckknpfen mochte ich sehr gern, wenn mal der ganze Rcken vollgekackt ist kriegt man das Kind da gut rausgeschlt. (Wenn man jetzt gar nicht widerstehen kann, Babyklamotten zu kaufen.) Grere Gren auf Vorrat kaufen kann auch in die Hose gehen, wenn man sich im Wachstum und Jahreszeit verschtzt, grad beim ersten Kind noch schwierig abzuschtzen.
Ich bin bekennender dm-Windel-Benutzer. Jedenfalls tagsber, da reichen die vllig aus und kosten die Hlfte von den Pampers. Nachts kann man evt. eine Pampers anziehen, weil man da lnger nicht wickelt, aber sost reichen die babylove vollkommen.

Wie anstrengend Kinder sein knnen, ist wohl sehr individuell. Meiner hat mich nicht sehr ausgelastet, ich hatte rckblickend das lockerste Jahr (Elternzeit) berhaupt. Ok, der Schlafmangel anfangs zermrbt, aber danach hat man einfach viel mehr Zeit als wenn man arbeiten muss.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den wiederverwendbaren Windeln/Stoffwindeln? Hab das gestern bei meiner Freundin gesehen und fand das eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem wenn man die Mllberge an Plastikwindeln bedenkt, die entstehen werden...

----------


## Muriel

Habe mich, ohne auch nur lnger darber nachzudenken,  direkt dagegen entschieden. Das ist nix fr mich. Kenne zwei, die es ausprobiert haben und nach nicht mal zwei Monaten entnervt aufgegeben haben.

----------


## McBeal

Ich kenne einige, die es voller berzeugung machen und auch durchziehen, fr meinen Mann wre es aber auf keinen Fall was gewesen und fr unterwegs finde ich es auch unpraktisch. Wenn beide dahinterstehen, ist es bestimmt eine gute Sache. Ich hatte und habe aber auch so schon genug Arbeit.  :hmmm...: 

LG
Ally

----------


## Reflex

Stoffwindeln  halten bestimmt bei weitem nicht so schn den Po trocken wie ne Einmalwindel mit Superabsorber. Neben dem erheblichen Mehraufwand htte ich auch die Befrchtung, dass die Babys schneller zu einem wunden Po neigen.

Auch wenn man weniger Mll produziert, hab ich irgendwo eine Gegenberstellung mal gesehen, dass Stoffwindeln, weil sie Kochwsche sind energetisch gar nicht wesentlich besser abschneiden.

Mir persnlich wre es zu aufwendig. Gerade am Anfang ist man mit gengend anderen Dingen beschftigt, als dass man dann sich noch mit den Windeln rum rgern muss. Die Windelservice hier in der Gegend haben ihr Angebot inzwischen mangels Nachfrage wieder eingestellt.

----------


## Grombhlerin

Ich kenne auch nur Leute, die die Stoffwindeln wieder aufgegeben haben, sobald das Kind mobiler wurde. Hlt dann einfach nicht so toll.
Auerdem bekommt man die Babykleidung nicht so gut ber den dicken Stoffwindel-Po. Wenn man eine Nr. grer nimmt ist es alles zu lang...

Fazit: fr nur 2-3 Monate sind die Stoffwindeln in der Anschaffung viel zu teuer!

----------


## Herzkasperl

Bezglich der Mllmenge kein Unterschied zwischen Stoff und Kunststoff: Die "Berge von Windeln" verbrennen in den Mllverbrennungsanlagen wie Zunder und ersparen es vielen Betreibern noch mehr l zu zugeben. Ob nun das l vorher in eine Windel umgewandelt wird und dann mit den Exkrementen verbrannt wird oder ob man die Stoffwindel wscht, die Exkremente dann im Klrwerk in Form von Klrschlamm wieder rausgeholt werden, um dann verbrannt zu werden? Da sehe ich nicht, wo der Vorteil im Vermeiden liegen sollte. Die Energiebilanz Produktion/Transport Kunststoffwindel gegen Produktion/Transport/Waschen Stoffwindel mal auen vor gelassen, das ist sicher komplizierter, muss aber noch lange nicht zu Gunsten der Stoffwindel ausgehen, vor allem bei Kochwsche.

Das war allerdings auch Stoff meines Erststudiums  :bhh: 

Ich hab uns daher mal mit Windeln bis unters Dach eingedeckt....  :Grinnnss!: 

P.S.: Wir haben bis jetzt weniger als 1000€ ausgegeben fr alles drum und dran: gebrauchter Kinderwagen (70€), Fahrradanhnger (70€), Babyschale(n) fr die Autos, zwei Bettchen (umsonst), Wickelkommode, Klamotten (alle umsonst) und die oben genannten Windeln. Bei dem ganzen Drumherum kann man viel, viel Geld (und auch Mll!!) sparen, wenn man auf Gebrauchtes von Freunden zurckgreift.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Ahja, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mir das mit den Windeln nochmal gut berlegen. Meine Freundin meinte, dass sie keine Plastikwindeln gefunden hat, die so saugfhig wren, gerade fr nachts, wie Stoffwindeln. Das mit der Energiebilanz ist natrlich ein Argument, d.h man sich einfach nach Vorliebe entscheiden und muss nicht an die Umwelt denken. 

Herzkasperl, das ist natrlich super. Werde auch auf einiges Gebrauchtes zurckgreifen - wobei das mit Zwillis ja tendenziell nicht ganz so einfach ist, zumindest der KiWa wird nicht so einfach zu bekommen sein. (Und es sollte ja auch einer sein, der einigermaen praktisch ist z.B Kann ich den noch mit einer Hand schieben wenn ich ein Baby auf dem Arm hab? Passt er ins Auto?

----------


## Reflex

Also wir benuten wie bereits gesagt die Pampers Baby Dry fr nachts und unsere Se hat das Ding die ganze Nacht von 19.15h bis ca 7h morgens an. Die ist noch nie ausgelaufen und unsere hat morgens immer noch einen trockenen Po. Genau das kann ich mir bei Stoffwindeln kaum vorstellen, da ist die Saugkraft ja sehr schnell endlich....

----------


## Herzkasperl

Ja, Zwillinge... Unser Fahrradanhnger ist fr zwei  :bhh:  Kinderwagen wird natrlich schwieriger... Wobei die Doppelkinderwgen in Mnchen inzwischen parallel zu den Reproduktionspraxen wie Pilze aus dem Boden schieen.

----------


## McBeal

Ich kenne im Freundeskreis zwei Elternpaare mit dem Bugaboo donkey, einmal fr Zwillinge und einmal als Geschwisterwagen. Das war auch der einzige, der bei uns als Geschwisterwagen in Frage gekommen wre (wir haben uns den ja dann gespart), trotz des hohen Preises. Beide sind sehr zufrieden, weil er vergleichsweise leicht, schmal und wendig (wenn ein Zwillingswagen diese Eigenschaften haben kann) ist. Und meine Zwillingsmama-Freundin kauft viel auf/in Zwillingsbrsen, und viele Lden geben wohl auch Zwillingsrabatt, wenn man fragt.

LG
Ally

----------


## Rico

> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den wiederverwendbaren Windeln/Stoffwindeln? Hab das gestern bei meiner Freundin gesehen und fand das eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem wenn man die Mllberge an Plastikwindeln bedenkt, die entstehen werden...


Das hier (http://www.ahpma.co.uk/docs/LCA.pdf) ist die Studie auf die man sich meistens bezieht wenn es um den Vergleich geht und die zu einem groben Unentschieden kommt - unter gewissen Voraussetzungen wie, dass die Waschmaschine auch immer voll sein muss wenn sie luft. Sobald das nicht der Fall ist schlgt das Pendel zur Wegwerfwindel.

----------


## Squeaky

ich wrde noch einen Tipp einwerfen , den ich als werdende Mami letzte Woche bekommen habe zum Thema Gebraucht kaufen : Schau mal auf babybasare.de und gib deine PLZ ein - war jetzt schon auf einigen und man kann wirklich tolle Sachen gnstig ergattern  :Grinnnss!:  Bin nmlich auch noch mitten in den Vorbereitungen, wobei wir die groen Sachen zum Glck alle schon haben ..

----------


## Reflex

Ich hab den ein oder anderen Schnapper ber ebay Kleinanzeigen gemacht!

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Vielen Dank, ja der bugaboo donkey scheint ja echt jede Funktion zu haben, die man sich wnscht und man braucht nur einen, nicht einen Liegewagen PLUS Buggy spter. Der ist aber echt teuer und auch ebay (Kleinanzeigen) hilft da kaum weiter. Muss man vermutlich dranbleiben und beobachten. Und wenn man ihn kriegt, extrem pfleglich behandeln, damit man wenigstens einen Teil des Geldes wiederbekommt.

----------


## Nurbanu

@ Pelz

Ich habe mal spaeshalber den Preis des Donkey rausgesucht. Schnppchen ist etwas anderes, aber wie du schon sagst, du brauchst keine zwei Wagen und gerade Zwillingswagen drften nicht besonders gnstig sein und da sie von Natur aus grer und sperriger sind, ist es wichtig hier auf Qualitt zu achten. Fr Einzelkinder findet man immer gnstigere Wagen, die auch gut sind. Bei Zwillingswgen habe ich von "so breit wie zwei Einzelwagen" bis zu "das ist aber ein sehr schmaler Zwillingswagen, klasse" einige gesehen.

----------


## Eilika

Eine Freundin von mir, deren Kinder genau 13 Monate auseinander sind, hat so einen Zwillingswagen von Phil & Teds. Da sind die Kinder halt bereinander, dafr ist das Ding fast nicht grsser als ein normaler Kinderwagen. Und man kann auch Tragetaschen montieren und ihn dann als Buggy nehmen.

----------


## abcd

Es gbe auch noch Zwillingswagen von Mountain buggy (duet buggy) und Easy walker (duo, 75 cm breit), wenn schon P&T genannt ist  :hmmm...:  ich habe nur Erfahrung mit dem Mountain buggy im "Mono"modell und war zufrieden. Leicht, gut klappbar, platzsparend, gelndegngig /Kopfsteinpflaster. Vielleicht auch ne Alternative zum donkey.

----------


## McBeal

> Eine Freundin von mir, deren Kinder genau 13 Monate auseinander sind, hat so einen Zwillingswagen von Phil & Teds. Da sind die Kinder halt bereinander, dafr ist das Ding fast nicht grsser als ein normaler Kinderwagen. Und man kann auch Tragetaschen montieren und ihn dann als Buggy nehmen.


Dieses bereinander finde ich fr das untere Kind aber ganz schrecklich, das ist dann so auf Auspuffhhe und es sieht nicht wirklich was. Und da kann zumindest das untere Kind auch nur in Fahrtrichtung schauen, das ist bei Zwillingen auch doof. Beim ABC Zoom knnen zwar auch beide Babys die Mutter anschauen, dafr ist der aber so schwer und unhandlich (halt lang nach vorne raus), dass ich es nicht schaffe, ihn mit kindern drauf vorne anzuheben, z.B. am Bordstein. Bei Geschwisterwagen gibt's irgendwie noch nicht den idealen... Das war ja fr uns einer der Grnde, keinen zu kaufen und die Kleine nur zu tragen.

LG
Ally

----------


## Muriel

Das Argument von Ally gegen den P&T sehe ich genauso. Eine Freundin hatte den bei ihren Kindern,  die exakt den gleichen Abstand wie Allys zwei haben. Als ich den Wagen erstmals sah, dachte ich, dort wo das Baby lag, htte sie Einkufe verstaut, weil es eben die typische Einkaufskorbhhe ist.

----------


## vanilleeis

Meines Wissens nach ist der P&Ts nicht fr zwei Suglinge geeignet. Man kann entweder Baby plus Sitzkind oder zwei Sitzkinder transportieren.
Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Lsung fr uns. Trotz des doch groen Altersunterschiedes (2,7 J) wird es nicht ohne sitzende Transportmglichkeit fr die Groe gehen, einfach aus gesundheitlichen Grnden. Und Tragen will ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr so viel wie bei ihr...
Super fand ich den TFK, aber  einen Wagen fr zwei Kinder nebeneinander kann ich nicht unterbringen im Flur. Der Bugaboo Donkey ist der wendigste und leichteste von allen, bei Zwillingen wrde ich den nehmen (wenn man keine Tragetasche braucht, um die Kinder in die Wohnung zu bekommen). Alternativ noch den Mountain Buggy. Wiederverkaufswert bei allen ist sehr hoch. 
Ganz mies fand ich den Babyjogger und den ABC, damit gehen Bordsteine so gar nicht. 
Dieses blde Kinderwagenthema... hatte eigentlich gehofft, das vor drei Jahren schon abgeschlossen zu haben  :Frown:

----------


## Muriel

Was ist mit einem Buggypod? Wre doch eigentlich genau das Ideale, oder?

----------


## vanilleeis

Danke fr den Tip, da habe ich mich bisher noch gar nicht mit beschftigt  :Blush:  !

----------


## Muriel

Gerade bei einem so groen Altersunterschied,  bei dem schon zu Beginn Fahrten nur mit dem Baby (durch KiGa des/der Groen)  bzw. in absehbarer Zeit durch Herauswachen desselbigen nur ein KiWa bentigt wird, eigentlich sehr praktisch.

----------


## Rico

Oder ein ordinre Geschwisterboard? Mit 2,5 Jahren kann das Groe da ja ganz gut drauf stehen.

----------


## Muriel

Sie schrieb ja, dass es aus gesundheitlichen Grnden nicht ohne Sitzmglichkeit ginge.

----------


## Rico

Oh, hab ich berlesen, aber glcklicherweise gibt es auch Geschwisterboards mit Sitz.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Aber da sitzt das groe Kind so bescheuert hinten, finde ich.

----------


## vanilleeis

Buggyboard wird abgelehnt.... ich habe erstaunlicherweise noch nie so ein Buggypod gesehen. Werde es mal probeweise bestellen und schauen, wie gut es an unseren Hartan passt. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank fr Eure Tips und Hilfe!

----------


## Herzkasperl

Buggyboard ist Standard im Freundeskreis..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

hat man heutzutage eigentlich noch den silver cross kinderwagen, so ein sehr klassischer? http://www.silvercrossbaby.com/Class...sington/black/
ich habe ihn erst zweimal gesehen in lbeck, sonst noch nirgendwo. aber in mnchen gibts den bestimmt schonmal oder?  :hmmm...: 
da lagen wir als babies drin und unserer steht ordentlich geputzt fr hoffentlich irgendwann mal vorhandene enkelkinder bereit. 
ich finde den so schn, aber wahrscheinlich ist er total unpraktisch. kann man zwar auch auseinandernehmen, aber ist ziemlich schwer, sofern ich das beurteilen kann.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Hbsch find ich die klassischen auch, bei einem einzelnen Krmel wrd ichs mir berlegen. Aber ich frchte, mit Zwillis ist man  frs erste an praktische Aspekte gebunden. 
Ich hab auch 2 Freundinnen, die ziemlich schnell den KiWa in die Ecke gestellt haben und nur getragen haben. Ist ja auch ein Argument dafr, erstmal nicht ganz so viel Geld auszugeben.

----------


## Jule-Aline

Habt ihr eure Kinder getragen?Wenn ja, welche Tragen oder Tcher sind empfehlenswert?Oder worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen beiden?Wo erhlt man das, besonders die Tcher?

----------


## McBeal

Ja, Nummer eins habe ich vel getragen und Nummer zwei bisher ausschlielich, da wir keinen Geschwisterwagen haben. Ich wrde Dir eine Trageberatung empfehlen, dann weit Du, ob Du mit Tchern zurechtkommst und welche Gre Du brauchst, welche Tragehilfe zu Euch passt - das ist echt individuell. Ich mag am Liebsten Tcher und zwar besonders von Didymos und kokadi, es gibt aber, gerade in den letzten Jahren, echt tolle und gute Tragehilfen. 
Tcher gibts auch online bei den Herstellern, wenn Du weit, welche Gre Du brauchst.
Hier sind die Trageschulen mit ihren Beraterinnenlisten verlinkt: http://www.trageportal.de/trageberatung-liste.html
Man kann sich auch alles selbst beibringen (habe ich vor 2,5 Jahren anhand von Videos), ist aber viel mhsamer. Und Tragehilfen ausprobieren zu knnen ist ein groer Vorteil! 

Ist Dein Baby schon da? Du klingst danach.

LG
Ally

----------


## Reflex

Ich bin im Nachinein froh nicht all zu viel Geld fr einen Kinderwagen ausgegeben zu haben. Wir haben eine fast gar nicht benutzen Hartan Racer fr 400€ inklusive Maxicosy mit Cabriofix Base bekommen. Die ersten vier Wochen war der Kinderwagen ok, danach wollte unser Muschen bis in den 5 Monat nur getragen werden. Seit dem geht Kinderwagen wieder super und ist auch tagsber derzeit die einzige Mglichkeit, dass sie lnger als 30min am Stck schlft.

Ob Tragetuch oder Tragehilfe ist schlussendlich Geschmacksfrage. mein Mann wre mit einem Tragetuch nicht klar gekommen. Der Manduca war daher Goldwert, weil man die Zwerge mit unterschiedlich Mglichkeiten tragen kann. Wofr man sich entscheidet ist egal, man sollte nur drauf achten, dass die Zwerge da in einer Hftfreundlichen Position drin sitzen.

----------


## Trianna

Also wir hatten den Bondolino und waren sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Manduca ist ebenfalls angenehm gewesen!!

----------


## McBeal

Die Manduca (haben wir auch und Nummer eins hat viel Zeit darin verbracht), passt aber nur kurze Zeit korrekt, da zwar die korrekte Anhockspreizhaltung mglich ist, der Steg aber nicht verstellbar ist und kleine Kinder berspreizt werden und das Rckenpaneel nicht aus Tragetuchstoff, sondern ziemlich steif ist, und der Rcken dadurch relativ gerade gedrckt wird. Es gibt sehr viele neue und gute Tragen auf dem Markt, lass Dich am Besten wirklich beraten. Eine Tragehilfe muss auch immer zum Trger passen. Z.B. Ist der Bondolino echt ganz gut und den Steg kann man abbinden und so an kleine Suglinge anpassen, aber mir sind die Trger zu breit, weil ich ziemlich schmale Schultern habe.

LG
Ally

----------


## Eilika

Darf ich mal ganz ketzerisch fragen, wie das "kinderorthopdisch" gesehen wird. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung (gebe ich auch gern zu), aber ich erinnere mich an die Vorlesungen in der Kinderorthopdie, wo der Professor uns die ganze Zeit eingetrichtert hat, dass "Kinder noch nicht zum senkrechten Transport gebaut" seien und dass man die Kleinen erst dann tragen soll, wenn sie sich selber aufrecht halten knnen, wegen mglicher Wirbelsulenprobleme. Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, finde Tragen auch irgendwie ne (potentiell) gute Sache, habe das aber irgendwie immer noch im Hinterkopf...

----------


## nightingale

Die Kinder werden in diesen Tragen ja weniger axial gestaucht als eher durch eine Gewichtsumverteilung an den Krper gedrckt, wenn ich das mal ganz unorthopdisch interpretiere  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich persnlich fand in den ersten 3 Monaten die Marsupi am praktischten, da der Kleine in der Manducatrage noch ziemlich tief versunken ist und auch die Handhabung mit den Klettverschlssen am Bauch war super. 

Manduca habe ich jetzt aber auch, gerade fr grere unruhige Kinder immer noch eine tolle Tragemglichkeit bzw um so einen knterigen Hibbel mal zur Ruhe zu bringen, damit man das eine oder andere im Haushalt erledigen kann...

Am besten mit Fachberatung ausprobieren, sehe ich auch so.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Darf ich mal ganz ketzerisch fragen, wie das "kinderorthopdisch" gesehen wird. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung (gebe ich auch gern zu), aber ich erinnere mich an die Vorlesungen in der Kinderorthopdie, wo der Professor uns die ganze Zeit eingetrichtert hat, dass "Kinder noch nicht zum senkrechten Transport gebaut" seien und dass man die Kleinen erst dann tragen soll, wenn sie sich selber aufrecht halten knnen, wegen mglicher Wirbelsulenprobleme. Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, finde Tragen auch irgendwie ne (potentiell) gute Sache, habe das aber irgendwie immer noch im Hinterkopf...


Wie machen Affen das denn? sehe so selten Kinderwagen im Urwald *gg*
Ich hab eher gegenteiliges gehrt, nmlich das menschliche "Jungtiere" eigentlich Traglinge sind und keine Lieglinge.

----------


## Espressa

Also ich hatte die "emei-baby"-Trage. Ist so ein Mix aus Tragehilfe (weil mit Gurten fr Mama) und Tuch (da frs Baby stufenlos einstellbares Tuch). Fand ich sehr gut, da das Kind gut drin liegt und man kann es, wenn es grer ist, sich auch allein auf den Rcken schnallen (wozu man mit Tuch schon etwas begabter sein muss).
Allerdings ist meiner so schnell gewachsen dass er einfach sauschwer zum Tragen war, und ich das lnger nicht gepackt hab. Dafr hab ich den Teutonia beYou Kombikinderwagen immer noch rege in Gebrauch (Kind ist nun 14 Monate alt), weil ich Klappbuggys einfach schrecklich unhandlich finde (trete dauernd mit Fen auf die Rder, schwer einhndig zu fahren, kindliche Position wenig einstellbar etc.). Da er auch schon seit 3 Monaten gut luft geht er beim Spazieren oft schon selbst, und wird bald ein Schiebedreirad oder sowas bekommen. 
Ist also sicherlich Typsache was man lieber mag, ob Kinderwagen oder Trage.
Gesundheitlich - ich denke den Wrmchen tut der Krperkontakt schon gut, und der Kopf ist bei den Tragehilfen/ Tuch ja auch gesttzt. Mein Kind hatte auch einen ganz schn platt gelegenen Hinterkopf, das kann ja auch nicht so toll sein. Gerade bis sich die Kinder mal drehen knnen ist dieses hilflose nur auf dem Rcken liegen knnen ja schon auch eine fade Angelegenheit...

----------


## Muriel

Wenn die Tragen altersgerecht und fachgerecht gebunden/geschnrt etc benutzt werden, sind sie super, da wie gesagt das Kind nicht zum falschen "stehen" gezwungen wird, sondern eben tatschlich an den Krper des Tragenden gebunden wird und dadurch Halt erfhrt, ohne selber dafr aufkommen zu mssen. Es gibt ein paar Dinge, die man beachten sollte: Es gibt Tragesysteme, die nur in bestimmten Altern oder aber mit entsprechendem Zubehr fr verschiedene Lebensalter funktioneren (Ergobaby Carrier z.B.) und welche (z.B. den Bondolino), in denen ein reifes NG mit 3000g schon quasi sofort getragen werden kann. Es gibt welche, die man mit Schnallen auf die Krpergre des Tragenden anpassen muss, so dass bei wechselnden Trgern es ggf lstig sein kann, wenn man das immer ndern muss. Der Bondolino z.B. wird nur aus Stoff ohne Schnallen gefertigt und ist daher auch immer ohne Rumgehampel von wechselnden Leuten zu benutzen. Man muss bei allen Tragehilfen (bei Tchern durch die zumindest anfangs deutlich kompliziertere Technik am meisten) genau darauf achten, dass man sie auch richtig benutzt, um die eigentlich gute Haltung nicht durch falsche Benutzung kaputt und ggf sogar schdlich zu machen. Absolute No-Gos sind immer ohne jede Ausnahme: Nach vorne tragen (vllig unphysiologische Rckenstauchung) und der Baby Bjrn. Letzterer hat erstens einen viel zu schmalen Steg, so dass die die Spreizanhockstellung der Beine fr eine gesunde Hftentwicklung nicht gegeben ist bzw sogar Fehlentwicklungen gefrdert werden und zweitens wirbt das Teil ja auch gerade mit dem Nachvornetragen. Vom dem also unbedingt die Finger lassen.
Die Groe hatte ich damals ca. 5x in einem Tragetuch, aber durch ihren Typ (immer sehr zufrieden und den KiWa liebend) war das Ding eigentlich berflssig, zudem kam ich nicht so gut mit der Wickeltechnik klar, was aber mehr bung sicherlich irgendwann unproblematisch gemacht htte. Fr die Kleine hatte ich mir einen Bondolino gekauft (eher Zufall, da gebraucht von einer Bekannten bekommen) und war sehr zufrieden damit. Den Vorteil beim zweiten Kind generell sehe ich in Tragehilfen vor allem darin, dass sie ja zwangslufig bei allen Aktivitten des groen Geschwisters wohl oder bel mit mssen. Da mir selbst mit Neugeborenem Maxicosis zu schwer sind, Kinderwagen nicht in jedes Gebude ohne Aufzug (Musikschule was wei ich) mitzunehmen sind zudem immer Hampelei verursachen und das normale Tragen doof ist, wenn das groe Kind Hilfestellungen braucht, war es eine tolle Sache, wenn man mit dem Auto irgendwohin fhrt und das Baby dann innerhalb von 20sec maximal sicher vernnftig mit zwei freien Hnden verstaut hatte. Den einzigen Nachteil des Bondolinos im Vergleich zu anderen Tragehilfen wie Manduca und co sehe ich in den langen Strippen, die genau wie ein Tragetuch bei schlechtem Wetter schnell mal beim Binden im Matsch landen knnen. Ansonsten fand ich die Tragweise sehr angenehm, gerade durch das berkreuzbinden (sehr wichtig bei schwereren Kindern, der eigene Rcken wird es danken!), auch viel angenehmer als Ergocarrier und Manduca, die mir beide (bei Freunden ausprobiert) nicht so bequem waren. Bei Bedarf htte ich auch noch einen Bondolino abzugeben  :hmmm...:

----------


## vanilleeis

HIER!!!

----------


## McBeal

Damit Ihr Euch nicht drum kloppt: ich htte auch noch einen.  :hmmm...:  Ist mir, wie gesagt, zu weit, sonst finde ich ihn gut.

LG
Ally

----------


## Herzkasperl

@McBeal: Hier! Unseres kam am 8.3.  :Grinnnss!:  Wir haben bis jetzt ein Baby-Bjrn, aber so berzeugt bin ich nicht von dem Ding, Bondolino find ich besser.

----------


## Muriel

Schmei den Babybjrn sofort in die Tonne (den zu verkaufen wre in etwa so seris wie Homopathika zu verticken) und nimm den Bondolino  :hmmm...:  Meiner ist schon reserviert in der Hoffnung, dass er gut zum Einsatz kommt.

Ach ja: herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:  Mdel oder Junge? Wird der Name verraten?

----------


## Herzkasperl

Quirin heit er. Wir hatten mit einem Mdchen "gerechnet" (wir haben uns berraschen lassen) und waren dann erstmal eine Woche auf Namenssuche...  :Grinnnss!: 
Den Babybjrn haben wir geschenkt bekommen und wollten ihn schon einmal in die Tonne werfen, jetzt is es dann bald wohl so weit.

----------


## Muriel

Krass, nicht wissen, welches Geschlecht und dann nur fr eine Variante den Namen parat haben  :hmmm...:  Ein wohltuender Name zwischen Justin und co  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

> @McBeal: Hier! Unseres kam am 8.3.  Wir haben bis jetzt ein Baby-Bjrn, aber so berzeugt bin ich nicht von dem Ding, Bondolino find ich besser.


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Schreibst du dann jetzt trotzdem Physikum?

----------


## McBeal

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich antworte Dir gleich auf die PN! 

LG
Ally

----------


## Rhiannon

> Quirin heit er.


Oh wie toll. Das steht schon lange als potenzieller Name fr potenzielles Zweitkind fest (nicht, dass Gerchte entstehen, es ist alles eine rein theoretische berlegung fr die ferne Zukunft)

----------


## Jule-Aline

@Mc Beal: nein das Kind ist noch nicht da, wird aber sehnschtig erwartet.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Schreibst du dann jetzt trotzdem Physikum?


Haha, ja, hab ich gemacht. War ein Spass, ich sass da ziemlich unbeteiligt drin - ohne Vorbereitung und bermdet. Wird wohl etwas knapp... Hstel....

----------


## Eilika

So, ich buddel den Thread mal wieder aus. Wir sind gerade gut am shoppen und ich berlege doch, was wirklich noch fehlt und bei was man es auch einfach drauf ankommen lassen kann, dass man es eben kauft, wenn der Winzling da ist. Aber alles, was ich brauche, will ich halt doch irgendwie rechtzeitig haben. Weil man weiss ja nie...
"Hardware"
Kinderbettchen bringen meine Eltern demnchst vorbei (Familienerbstck)
Eine Kommode haben wir gekauft, der Wickelaufsatz dazu ist bestellt 
Kinderwagen ist ebenfalls bestelle
Autokindersitz haben wir jetzt unglaublich preiswert second hand gekauft (werden wir eh nie brauchen, denke ich)
Kindertragehilfe haben wir eine zur Hochzeit geschenkt bekommen 
Was braucht es da noch? Windeleimer und Wrmelampe (Zimmer eher kalt) sind noch auf meiner Liste. Sonst noch was??
"Software"
Habe jetzt 5 Bodies, 2 Schlafanzge, 2 Schlafscke, 3mal Hose/Jacke. 
Einen so nen Winteranzug aus Fleece mchte ich noch kaufen. 
Pflegeprodukte Basisausstattung (Windeln und so) werde ich wohl noch bei meinen Eltern in Auftrag geben (kommt doch gnstiger in D). 
Was noch??
Ich meine, wir wohnen ja auch in einer Stadt, in der man fast rund um die Uhr alles bekme, was man noch akut braucht...

----------


## twin2

Spucktcher und noch mehr Spucktcher.
Sind quasi die frheren Stoffwindeln, die kann man gut waschen (kochen), sind sehr weich und extrem saugfhig und schn gro.

So ein Schwall von einem sen Fratz nach seinem "Buerchen" ist wirklich nicht zu unterschtzen. 

Wenn der kleine Mensch angekommen ist, dann weit du was du an diesen Spucktcher hast und wird dankbar sein, dass es diese zu kaufen gibt.

Ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, evtl. steht das aber schon irgendwo ?

----------


## Espressa

Wie, du gedenkst den Sitz frs Auto "nie" zu brauchen?  :Aufgepasst!:  Also ich war sowohl im maxicosi-Alter als auch die Nummer grer voll viel mit Kind im Auto unterwegs, das war bald der wichtigste Zubehr-Artikel... 
Du musst ja krass zentral in gut sortierter Stadt wohnen, um da alles zu Fu abzuklappern...

----------


## murkel

Windeleimer hatten wir keinen, kam alles in den Hausmll. Der musste demzufolge auch hufig geleert werden, so dass nix gestunken hat. Wrmelampe hatten wir trotz Winterkinder auch nicht. Nach dem Baden wurde das Kind schnell im warmen Bad an- und ausgezogen, im Windeln waren wir schnell genug, dass kein Kind ausgekhlt ist.
Wir hatten noch wasserabweisende Moltontcher / Matratzenschoner frs Babybett. Babys sind sehr talentiert, alle Ausgnge der Windel zu finden...

----------


## murkel

und falls ihr noch ein Laufgitter braucht, melde dich

----------


## Eilika

@espressa: da wir kein Auto haben und auch keins anschaffen werden, gibt es den Sitz halt fr Notfall-Taxifahrten und so. Aber ob es das oft geben wird  :Nixweiss:  ?
@murkel: die Matratze hat nen wasserdichten und waschbaren Bezug. Und fr ein Laufgitter ist unser Wohnzimmer wohl zu klein... Ich maile Dir morgen mal in Ruhe!

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Was wir noch an Hardware zustzlich haben
- Babybadewanne (braucht man wohl nicht unbedingt, aber wir haben eine geschenkt bekommen)
- Waschschssel (damit man beim Wickeln mal mit Wasser drberwischen kann)
- Babybettlaken/Schlafscke in mehrfacher Ausfhrung (muss ja sicher wegen Spucken/Windelundichtigkeiten fter gewechselt werden)
- Zur Sicherheit haben wir auch ne Packung Pre-Milchpulver gekauft (man wei ja nie, nachher klappts zuerst mit dem Stillen und dann bekommt man Sonntag nachts akut ne beidseitige Mastitis und die Kinder haben Hunger) 2 Flschchen haben wir auch schon, das waren aber Werbegeschenke
-  Dampfsterilisator (war ein Angebot)
- Wir haben auerdem als "Stubenwagen" ein Laufstllchen, bei dem wir den Boden hochgestellt haben (geliehen)

Software: 
- hast du Sckchen? Auch wenn man sie bei Stramplern nicht braucht: ich hab bei meiner Nichte gesehen, dass sie, wenn sie in den ersten Tagen kalte Hnde hatte, Sckchen ber die Hnde gezogen bekommen hat
- wir haben auerdem Babyhandtcher mit Kapuze, bestimmt kein Muss, aber sehen soo niedlich aus  :Love:

----------


## SusiSorgenlos

Spucketcher sind sehr wichtig :Smilie:  zumindest Nr.1 hat gespuckt wie ein Weltmeister. So wasserabweisende Unterlagen hatten wir zeitweise auch im Kinderwagen und Maxi Cosi. Weil auch da ab und zu mal die Windel bergelaufen ist. Vielleicht noch nen Fusack fr den Winter. Ich finde es auch nicht schlecht, eine Milchpumpe zu haben. 
Ach...es ist so aufregend, schwanger zu sein und ein Kind zu bekommen. Auch wenn es manchmal echt anstrengend ist, vermisse ich das schwanger sein schon etwas.

----------


## Laelya

Ab wann sollte man denn so loslegen mit kaufen ? 
Nchste Woche habe ich Halbzeit der Schwangerschaft (Wow wie die Zeit vergeht)

----------


## hiddl

> Wie, du gedenkst den Sitz frs Auto "nie" zu brauchen?  Also ich war sowohl im maxicosi-Alter als auch die Nummer grer voll viel mit Kind im Auto unterwegs, das war bald der wichtigste Zubehr-Artikel... 
> Du musst ja krass zentral in gut sortierter Stadt wohnen, um da alles zu Fu abzuklappern...


Unser jetzt 10 Wochen altes Baby hat gestern auch erst zum vierten Mal im Autositz gesessen. Alles eine Frage der Wohnlage. Wir nutzen das Auto (Dienstwagen meines Mannes, sonst htten wir gar keins) auch nur fr Ausflge und Urlaubsfahrten. Da darf man die Kosten fr eine einzelne Fahr nicht ausrechnen  :Woow: .




> - Zur Sicherheit haben wir auch ne Packung Pre-Milchpulver gekauft (man wei ja nie, nachher klappts zuerst mit dem Stillen und dann bekommt man Sonntag nachts akut ne beidseitige Mastitis und die Kinder haben Hunger)


Eine Mastitis ist aber kein Grund, das Stillen zu pausieren, im Gegenteil, Stillen ist die beste Therapie!

So gegen Mitte der Schwangerschaft sich zumindest schon mal nach den Sachen umzusehen, die blicherweise bestellt werden mssen (Kinderwagen v.a.) ist sicher sinnvoll.

Ich bin ansonsten auch ein Freund davon, eher wenig zu kaufen und zu sehen, was man wirklich braucht. Spucktcher haben wir bei No. 1 z.B. kaum gebraucht, was spucken bedeutet, habe ich erst bei No 2 gelernt.

----------


## Laelya

Kinderwagen haben wir uns schon ausgesucht, aber wollten wir erst im Dezember kaufen, Kinderzimmermbel auch schon ausgesucht, sollen im November bestellt werden, wenn der Boden verlegt wurde und die Wnde gemalert....

alles andere  :Nixweiss:  durch den examensstress und den umzugsstress hab ich das Gefhl das die Schwangerschaft hinten runter fllt. bin dann berrascht wenn ich sehe, oh doch schon woche 19 etc. hab irgendwie gerade nicht das Gefhl, dass mich arg darauf konzentrieren kann, was sehr Schade ist, daher habe ich gerade auch gar keinen drang Sachen zu kaufen....mh...ich hoffe das wird besser.

----------


## twin2

Die Baby-Zimmer Mbel wrde ich aber relativ frh aufstellen, damit diese noch etwas "ausdnsten" knnen.

----------


## SusiSorgenlos

> Die Baby-Zimmer Mbel wrde ich aber relativ frh aufstellen, damit diese noch etwas "ausdnsten" knnen.


das stimmt, wobei die Kinder meistens am Anfang ja eher kaum Zeit im Kinderzimmer verbringen.
Kinderwagen erst im Dezember? Wann ist nochmal Termin? Wenn man einen bestimmten mchte, dann haben dir ja manchmal ewige Lieferzeiten....
Was habt ihr denn fr einen ausgesucht?

----------


## Muriel

Und definitiv mehr als fnf Bodies! Die knnen auch mal innerhalb eines Tages durch sein... Stillstuhl ist ne feine Sache  ::-oopss:

----------


## Laelya

> das stimmt, wobei die Kinder meistens am Anfang ja eher kaum Zeit im Kinderzimmer verbringen.
> Kinderwagen erst im Dezember? Wann ist nochmal Termin? Wenn man einen bestimmten mchte, dann haben dir ja manchmal ewige Lieferzeiten....
> Was habt ihr denn fr einen ausgesucht?


ET ist Mitte Januar.
Momentan tendieren wir zu teutonia...haben mehrere ausprobiert und der hat uns am besten gefallen, nur der preis schreckt mich  noch sehr, auch wenn ich wei, dass ein zweites kind ja auch noch kommt. aber so 100% stehen wir da noch nicht fest.

----------


## Eilika

Lieferzeiten fr Kinderwgen sind meist mind. 8 Wochen!
Bodies werde ich noch kaufen, sofern wir keine noch gebraucht von einer Kollegin bekommen. Die hatte da mal was angedeutet. Aber die sind ja schnell geholt...
Ich hab ja auch eher spt angefangen zu kaufen wegen meiner unterschwelligen Angst bei St. n. Abort im letzten Dezember. Habe so nach der 25. SSW angefangen...

----------


## Laelya

mhm kann ich den Kinderwagen nicht im laden mitnehmen ???? 
da sieht man wie wenig ich mich bisher damit befasst habe  :bhh:

----------


## Muriel

Meist ist es so, dass man sich fr ein prinzipielles Modell entscheidet und dann das Design (Stoffe und so)  und so bestellt.  Der Wagen wird dann speziell angefertigt. Du kannst dich natrlich auch nach Ausstellungsstcken erkundigen und dann ggf noch mal sparen. Da hufig im Herbst die neue Jahreskollektion vorgestellt  wird, kann es sich lohnen, dann zu schauen und noch ein Auslaufmodell mitzunehmen. Denn warum man das topaktuelle Kinderwagenmodell im Jahresmittel haben muss, erschliet sich mir nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## SusiSorgenlos

Ich dachte vorher auch, dass man den mitnimmt....wir haben auch einen Teutonia (Mistral S). Sind prinzipiell zufrieden, grosse Schwachstelle ist die Bremse. Wir haben auch ein vorjahresmodell gekauft, war deutlich gnstiger. Allerdings ber einen Hndler bers Internet, da kann man dann nicht in den Laden, wenn was ist. Dafr haben wir 50% gespart. Meine Schwgerin hat den Beyou. Gefllt mir auch. 
Ansonsten habe wir auch erst spt angefangen, sachen zu kaufen. Man bekommt ja auch noch einiges geschenkt. Ausserdem weiss man auch nicht, welche Grsse man am Anfang braucht. Wir trageb hier mit 2 Monaten noch 50....und man sieht auch dann ersr, was man so mag ( Strampler/ Zweiteiler).

----------


## Eilika

Kinderwagen ist jetzt das einzige, fr das wir echt Geld ausgegeben haben. Mbel sind gebraucht aus der Familie und dazu nur eine neue Ikea-Kommode. Kinderwagen war mir irgendwie wichtig, weiss gar nicht so recht warum... wir haben den im Laden angeschaut, die hatten da von jedem Modell einen stehen. Dann eben Farbe und Zubehr ausgesucht und bestellt. Soll 6-8 Wochen gehen. Meine Freundin in D hat einen ganz normalen Wagen (ich glaub Harten oder so) in einem wohl etwas seltenen Design bestellt, der hat 15 Wochen gebraucht, bis er da war...

----------


## Laelya

Ja der BeYou war auch der, der uns zugesagt hat  :Grinnnss!: 

na gut, dann werde ich meinen Mann man dazu anregen, dass wir halt nach dem Examen mal losgtingeln und einen Kinderwagen kaufen. Ich denke wenn der Prfungsstress vorbei ist, kommt mein Nesttrieb wieder strker hervor und ich geh shoppen  :bhh:

----------


## Eilika

Ich muss mich gerade zum Teil echt beherrschen bei Kinderkleidern und so. Erstens ist es noch lange hin, zweitens weiss ich, dass wir noch einiges gebraucht bernehmen knnen und auch noch diverses geschenkt bekommen. Aber gestern hab ich dann doch noch ne Ladung Spucktcher (in der Schweiz heissen sie Nuschis) bestellt. Dafr in schnen Farben. Die "weissen" sehen irgendwann immer alle so grulich aus  :hmmm...:

----------


## SusiSorgenlos

Mir war der Kinderwagen auch irgendwie wichtig. Ist ja auch ok. Man benutzt ihn ja auch lange. Und ich muss mich auch mit dem Kauf von Kinderklamotten zurckhalten. Wir haben so viel...aber es gefllt einem ja auch nicht alles. Auch wenn es dem Kind egal ist, was es anzieht. Aber dann denke ich mir, dass es doch auch ok ist, wenn man es sich leisten kann und man Spass daran hat. Ich kaufe aber auch nur ganz selten teure Klamotten, aber es lppert sich natrlich.

----------


## Muriel

Wir hatten das riesige Glck, einen gebrauchten KiWa und auch den Buggy  (ebenso gebraucht)  geschenkt zu bekommen. Sehr praktisch fr den Geldbeutel  :hmmm...:  wir wussten daher aber, bis er irgendwann mit UPS  vor der Tr stand, gar nicht, welcher es sein wrde. Waren dann aber mehr als zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jule-Aline

> Und definitiv mehr als fnf Bodies! Die knnen auch mal innerhalb eines Tages durch sein... Stillstuhl ist ne feine Sache


 Nicht nur Stillstuhl :Smilie:  Auch ein Spuckkind hat einen enormen Verbrauch an Bodies und Spucktchern.Vor allem wenn es nicht nur ein bichen spuckt :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SusiSorgenlos

> Nicht nur Stillstuhl Auch ein Spuckkind hat 
> einen enormen Verbrauch an Bodies und Spucktchern.Vor allem wenn es nicht nur ein bichen spuckt


Oh ja...das kenne ich nur zu gut. Bei meinem Sohn hatte ich einen enormen Klamottenverbrauch ( Kind und Mutter). Nr. 2 spuckt eigentlich gar nicht

----------


## Espressa

Also wir sind gleich mit gr. 56 eingestiegen, Gott sei dank geliehene Erstausstattung, denn der Kfer wuchs super schnell aus allem raus. Ist wirklich zu empfehlen die kleinen Sachen auszuleihen, sie werden ja nicht lang getragen und sind meist fast wie neu. Also verausgabt euch mal nicht zu sehr mit den kleinen Sachen!
Weie Laken, Molton- und spucktcher hab ich schn mit chlorbleiche hei gewaschen, wurden immer schneewei.
Mit dem beyou bin ich sehr zufrieden, fand den einfach schner als den bugaboo, gleich teuer sind die ja. Farbe hat mein Mann ausgesucht.

Und eilika, ich komm immer noch nicht drber weg, dass man OHNE Auto leben kann... Unvorstellbar fr mich.

----------


## Eilika

Wir leben sehr gut ohne Auto, genau wie viele unserer Freunde. Wohnen aber auch in einer Grossstadt und in einem Land, das mit das beste V-Netz der Welt hat. In Zrich braucht man wirklich kein Auto, wenn man im Stadtgebiet wohnt. Gehen tut es aber berall, ist viel auch Einstellungssache, denke ich. Aber wegen der Steigungen liebugele ich ja etwas mit einem E-Bike...

----------


## Rico

> Also wir sind gleich mit gr. 56 eingestiegen, Gott sei dank geliehene Erstausstattung, denn der Kfer wuchs super schnell aus allem raus. Ist wirklich zu empfehlen die kleinen Sachen auszuleihen, sie werden ja nicht lang getragen und sind meist fast wie neu. Also verausgabt euch mal nicht zu sehr mit den kleinen Sachen!


Wichtiger Tipp!  :Top: 
Vor allem noch an die Leute denken, die einem zur Geburt was schenken wollen, wenn die auch alle mit einem Strampler Gre 50 dastehen, dann ist das doof. Wir haben uns deshalb von allen, die uns gefragt haben dann schon eher die greren Gren im 60/70er Bereich gewnscht, so hatten wir dann fr ne Weile immer was in petto.




> Und eilika, ich komm immer noch nicht drber weg, dass man OHNE Auto leben kann... Unvorstellbar fr mich.


Zur. Not kann man ja auch Carsharing machen... aber immer dem Kind erklren, wieso man da jetzt mit einem fremden Auto losfhrt.  :bhh:

----------


## Trufi

Hi, ich les hier schon ne ganze Weile mit und mchte nun auch meinen Senf dazu geben...

Bin selber Mutter von 2 Kindern und fand (falls nicht weiter vorne schon erwhnt) ein Stillkissen ganz praktisch, nicht nur zum stillen, auch zum Lagern und fr spter, mein Groer hat's noch ne ganze Zeit zum Kuscheln mit im Bett gehabt.
Und das absolut beste fr wunde Brustwarzen sind die Multimam Kompressen (hoff das fllt jetzt net unter Werbung), am besten kalt ausm Khlschrank ... Und wunde Nippel (oder auch schlimmer) hat, meiner Erfahrung nach jede Stillende irgendwann. Die kann man auch einmal quer teilen, da sie etwas kostspieliger sind (glaub 10€ fr 12 Stck), mir haben sie jedenfalls das Stillen beim ersten Kind gerettet.

----------


## Luciferase

Bei den Stillkissen kann ich ein sog. "Amerikanisches" (keine Ahnung, warum das Modell so heit) nur wrmstens empfehlen. Es ist zwar etwas teurer, aber sein Geld wert. Man schnallt es sich wie ein Bauchladen um, sieht ein bisschen witzig aus. Hat dadurch aber die Hnde frei und kann eine gemtliche Stillposition einnehmen(konnte dadurch bspw. schon mal gut hier im Forum schreiben und andere Dinge am PC mache , whrend die Kleine nach dem Stillen im Milchkoma auf dem Kissen eingeschlafen ist  :bhh:  )Zudem ist es auch nicht so nachgiebig, wie die "normalen", die mit den Kgelchen gefllt sind. Dadurch verrutscht das Kind nicht so. Und man hat noch eine kleine Tasche am Kissen dran, wo man sein Handy etc. verstauen kann. Spter kann man dann auch gut mit einem einfachen Handgriff zackig stillen, aber gerade auch fr nachts finde ich das Kissen sehr angenehm.
Gibt es brigens auch fr Zwillinge, ist nur noch teurer...

----------


## Muriel

Ich habe meine Tchter auf stinknormalen Stillkissen nie festhalten mssen und beide haben teilweise stundenlang darauf nach dem Stillen geratzt. Und gerade die nachgiebig Kgelchen finde ich super, da das Kind sich so perfekt sicher einmischen kann. Wir haben eins von Thera  irgendwas (Theraline oder so?), finde das super. Liegt auch jetzt noch im Bett der Kleinen zum Kuscheln.

----------


## Eilika

Stillkissen gehrt irgendwie auch zu den Dingen, die ich mir erst anschaffen wollte, wenn ich merke, dass ich sie brauche... ein Fehler?

----------


## McBeal

Ich habe meine schon in der Schwangerschaft als Lagerzngskissen benutzt, von daher war es bei mir vorher schon sinnvoll.

LG
Ally

----------


## Muriel

Genau. Entlastet super den unteren Rcken. Zum wirklichen Stillen kam es hier am wenigsten in Einsatz, aber ich mchte es nicht missen.

----------


## Trufi

kann ich nur besttigen, nicht nur um die kleinen mal auf die Seite zu packen, auch whrend der Schwangerschaft wenn die Kugel immer runder wird und irgendwann nur noch Linksseitenlage mglich wird, kann man es sich wahlweise unter die Beine oder in den Rcken packen und liegt dann wieder fr ne Weile ein bissel bequemer  :hmmm...:

----------


## teletubs

Stilkissen hatte ich auch schon vorher. Als gewohnter Bauchschlfer und es kugeltechnisch nicht mehr machbar war, fand ich es angenehm mir das Kissen zwischen die Beine klemmen zu knnen und auf halb acht aufm Bauch liegen zu knnen. Jetzt dient es beim Stillen u.a. als Laptopablage etc.pp  ::-oopss:  Und Madame scheint auch Gefallen daran zu haben.

Aus aktueller Erkenntnis: Nur nicht soviel von den kleinsten Windelgrssen kaufen. Unsere Kleine hat nun so eine kleine Wampe, dass wir auf die nchste Grsse wechseln mssen.  :Woow: 

@Eili: Kann dir noch paar Kurzarmbodies neben den kleinen Pampers mitbringen. Die Bodies sind "neutral"...kann dir ja mal Fotos schicken.

Und ja Spucktcher nicht vergessen...und eben ausreichend Bodies. Die Milchpumpe habe ich vom Spital leihweise mitbekommen. Die Kosten werden von der KK bernommen. Und auch wenn ich vorher immer gesagt habe "So etwas kommt mir nie an die Brust"...war ich die ersten Tage froh es zu haben. Mittlerweile verstaubt es seit einer Woche in der Ecke...
Wir haben einfach am Anfang die Temperatur kontrolliert und da die Maus sie problemlos halten konnte, haben wir jetzt auf eine Wrmelampe verzichtet.

----------


## Eilika

Zum Schlafen jetzt hab ich einfach ein zustzliches Kissen und noch die Nackenrolle zum normalen Kissen-Duo. Das geht gut. Und im Zweifel lieg ich halt noch an meinen Mann gelehnt  :hmmm...: 
@Tubs: weiss gar nicht, ob ich Kurzarmbodies gebrauchen kann im November/Dezember... ist es da nicht zu kalt fr und eher Langarm en vogue??  :hmmm...:

----------


## teletubs

Ich sag nur: Zwiebelschalenprinzip  :hmmm...:

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Du meine Gte, jetzt habe ich mich durch 30000 Rezensionen und Testberichte gelesen, aber einen schnellen Flaschenwrmer mit zuverlssiger Warmhaltefunktion scheint es ja gar nicht zu geben  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Rico

Nee, ne gibt es nicht. Das bedingt sich durch die Grenzen der Physik.
Wenn Du etwas von auen wrmen willst, dann wird das am Rand schnell warm, das in der Mitte bleibt kalt; bis das warm ist, ist der Randbereich quasi kochend - besonders schlimm, wenn der Flschcheninhalt gefroren ist.
Flssigkeiten so gleichmig zu erwrmen ist ohne umrhren quasi unmglich - und schnell erst recht nicht - deshalb sind die Flschchenwrmer durch die Bank Mist.
Fr Pulvermilch haben wir frisch angerhrt mit 1/3 heiem Wasser aus der Thermoskanne und 2/3 (anfangs mal abgekochtem) zimmerwarmem Wasser, das hat zuverlssig eine wohltemperierte Mischung ergeben und ging schnell.
Fr Muttermilch (und besonders gefrorene) haben wir leider keine wirklich zufriedenstellende Lsung gefunden...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Schade, dann kann man ja Muttermilch gleich Warmmachen im Wasserbad und Warmhalten in einem Isolierbehlter.

----------


## Salzi19

So, jetzt hol ich mal diesen Thread hier hoch  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe gestern mal den vorhandenen Kinderwagen vom Dachboden geholt und ausprobiert, funktioniert noch sehr gut. Es ist ein Hartan von 2003, der sich mit einer Tragetasche auch fr Babys eignet.
Braucht man wirklich in diese Tasche hinein noch eine extra Matratze und einen Fellsack fr den Winter? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass dann fr das Baby berhaupt kein Platz mehr ist  :Blush:

----------


## Eilika

Wann kommt das Baby? Extra Matratze braucht es eigentlich nicht. Fellsack eigentlich auch nicht. Wir hatten in der Wanne am Anfang ein Schaffell unten drin und dann einfach eine Decke oben drber.

----------


## jassyh

Ich hab mein Kind in einen Anzug mit Fen dran gesteckt und dann in die Tragetasche, die hatte so eine Abdeckung.

----------


## Salzi19

Der ET ist in 2 Monaten, bis Mitte Dezember sollte es da sein  :Grinnnss!: 
Die Tragetasche hat eine abnehmbare Abdeckung mit dabei, extra Decke braucht es also nicht.

----------


## Laelya

Also A. kam ja auch Mitte Dezember und wir hatten einen Lammfellsack fr den Kinderwagen und der war Goldwert. Da hat sie keinen dicken Anzug mehr angehabt im Winter und Frhling, sondern ich konnte sie so in den Klamotten in den Wagen legen. Hatten dann noch ein Kissen drber und fertig. 

Da man den schn weit aufmachen konnte, hat sie in bzw. auf diesem Lammfell dann auch gerne im Laufgitter geschlafen tagsber.

----------


## Eilika

Die Abdeckungen langen so aber im Winter nicht. Entwendet Decke oder warmer Anzug drunter...

----------


## Salzi19

OK, dann werd ich mich mal Richtung Lammfellsack umschauen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ansonsten habt ihr noch Tipps, was man braucht und was nicht?  :Blush: 
Ich hab mich jetzt mal an diversen erstausstattungslisten orientiert, aber praktische Erfahrungen sind halt doch besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## roxolana

Ich finde eine vernftige Tragehilfe noch sehr wichtig.

----------


## Colourful

Oder mehrere.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Eilika

Oder ein Tuch. Bei Tragehilfe liegt die Betonung auf vernnftig...

----------


## teletubs

Wenn es ein Tragebaby ist...genauso gibt es Kinder, die nie in einem Kinderwagen  liegen wollten.

----------


## Laelya

Wie hier.
A. ist nie mit einer Tragehilfe warm geworden, sie hat es gehasst wenn es eng wurde und dann immer geschrien.
Kinderwagen war fr sie auch nur so lange tolerierbar solange sie sich nicht selbst drehen konnte, oder sitzen konnte. Sodass wir unseren teuren KiWa verkauft haben und ihr einen einfachen Buggy geholt haben, der uns jetzt zum Zoo oder so begleitet  :hmmm...:  sie luft nach wie vor lieber, als das sie sich schieben lsst.

----------


## tragezwerg

Ja, die Tragehilfe rettet einem den Verstand  :Grinnnss!: 
Am besten fr ganz kleine ist ein Tragetuch oder ne einfache Trage wie ein MeiTai oder so (Manduca, Ergobaby oder Bondolino sind fr Neugeborene Mist). Und blo kein Babybjrn. Frchterlich, das Ding.

----------


## Salzi19

Ganz ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich auf ein nicht-trage-baby, da ich nicht wei wie meine Schulter das mitmacht und ich keine Lust auf monatelange dauerschmerzen habe  :Blush:  aber das wird sich dann schon zeigen.

----------


## tragezwerg

> Ganz ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich auf ein nicht-trage-baby, da ich nicht wei wie meine Schulter das mitmacht und ich keine Lust auf monatelange dauerschmerzen habe  aber das wird sich dann schon zeigen.


Am besten eine Trageberatung wahrnehmen, die knnen einem Tricks zeigen um die Schulter gar nicht erst zu berlasten. Gibt auch Varianten, nur mit einer Schulter zu tragen, z.B. Ringsling.
Bei mir war es so, dass ich das stundenlange Herumtragen des Babys auf dem Arm deutlich schlimmer fand fr Schulter und Rcken als ein gut gebundenes Tragetuch.

----------


## Espressa

Auf den Arm wollen Babies immer, da finde ich Tuch auch besser als „nur so“.
Und ich finde Tuch oder sling fr Neugeborene am besten. Wenn man mit der Materie nicht so vertraut ist, findet man tragehilfen auch „gut“, hat man erst den Blick dafr, merkt man dass sie darin nicht optimal positioniert sind. Grere schon eher, mochte spter die Emei-trage sehr gern (stufenlos mitwachsen).
Sonst - ich liebe mein Stillkissen, ich mag es auch so schon zum schlafen, lohnt sich auch zum Ende der Schwangerschaft bereits.
Mullwindeln - mein Lieblings-Baby-Allzweckknner!

Und - hier auch noch beim vierten Kind: Nachsorgehebamme. „Meine“ ist halt Weltklasse, und gleichzeitig Still- und Trageberaterin, sofern man eine findet wrde ich das jeder empfehlen. Ich konnte mir erst auch nicht vorstellen, wozu, und spter dachte ich, das wre sicher nur was frs erste Kind, fand es aber jedesmal hilfreich.

----------


## Salzi19

Meine Hebamme ist schon mal sehr nett, ist auch schon ein bisschen lter und hlt nichts von esoterischem schickschnack  :Grinnnss!:  stillprobleme sollte ich mit ihr besprechen knnen, trageberatung gibt es eine hier, die werd ich dann mal ausprobieren.

Wie schauts mit Windeleimern aus? Eigentlich msste doch ein normaler dicht schlieender Mlleimer reichen, oder? Zur Not knnt ich auch jede Windel gleich raus in die Mlltonne bringen.

----------


## Muriel

Gleich raus ist das Beste.

----------


## Eilika

Emei Trage ist hier mit 5 Wochen in Einsatz gekommen (vorher geborgtes elastisches Tuch) und ich liebe sie. 
Stillkissen war bei Nr 1 der grte Fehlkauf. Lag nur rum, braucht viel Platz und wurde dann verschenkt...
Windeleimer brauchen wir, da Wohnung im 2. Stock, kein Balkon und gebhrenpflichtige Mllscke. Ich finde es praktisch. Aber wichtig: einen, der keine speziellen Scke braucht sondern mit normalen geht! 
Ach ja: Wschewanne statt Baby Badewanne! Billiger und weiter verwendbar hinterher! 
Hebamme gebe ich Espressa recht!

----------


## Muriel

Salzi, solange Du Pampers und was zum Anziehen da hast, hast Du alles, Du brauchst. Der Rest findet sich. Und jeder hat ganz andere Vorlieben. Ich zB habe das Tragen nie gemocht und war heilfroh, dass meine Kinder das alle drei genauso sahen, auch wenn alle Welt das als toll propagiert. Ob das etwas fr Euch ist, werdet Ihr herausfinden. Genauso wie den ganzen Rest. Besser zu wenig kaufen und Mann losschicken als die Bude mit unntzen Krempel vollstellen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Espressa

Die Ikea-babywanne ist ganz nett, ich mag dass sie unten und innen rutschhemmende Gummis hat, und ist auch total billig. Setzte auch den groen noch lang rein, um Wasser zu sparen und nicht die groe Wanne fllen zu mssen.

Bei Stillkissen ist vielleicht die Modell-/Materialfrafe entscheidend. Ich favorisiere sowas https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0174N...IOL&ref=plSrch
Das kann man wie ein normales Kissen benutzen, es sich in den Rcken legen, oder zwischen die Knie noch mit Bauch, oder hinter das Baby als Abgrenzung im familienbett, natrlich auch als Unterlage beim stillen im sitzen, auch wenn ich es dafr kaum benutzt hab. Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, wie man es _nicht_ nutzen knnen kann?
Es gibt aber andere Modelle, streng halbmondfrmig mit schaumfllung, die knnen das alles natrlich nicht.

----------


## Salzi19

Kleidung hab ich denk ich genug, Pampers wollt er erst kaufen, wenn sie Mbel aufgebaut sind. Ich werde von meinem Bruder ein bettchen bekommen, wickelkommode und Schrank haben wir noch von den groen, also muss zum Glck nicht viel neues gekauft werden.

2 fragen ht ich noch  :Blush: 
1. Pampers original oder andere Marken?
2. Ich wollte zur Sicherheit ein Paket Suglingsnahrung besorgen, falls es ber die Feiertage ein stillproblem gibt.
Welche ist da zu empfehlen? Oder sind da alle gleichwertig?

----------


## Muriel

Das Theraline Kissen haben wir auch, groartig! Und schon in der Schwangerschaft  fr den Rcken sehr angenehm im Bett.

----------


## Muriel

Zu 1: Ausprobieren, ich bevorzuge ganz klar Pampers, weil mir die anderen zu hart sind und bei uns stndig ausgelaufen sind. Kenne aber gengend sehr zufriedene Familien mit anderen Marken.
2: klingt vernnftig, beruhigt das eigene Sorgengefhl gerade bei Nummer 1. Aber was da wie besser oder schlechter ist... Keine Ahnung. Wir hatten nach dem Abstillen Milupa.

----------


## Espressa

1) kannst ja pragmatischerweise eine Packung pampers und eine vom Billiganbieter kaufen. Brauchen wirst du ja vieeeeele... ich hab K1 zufrieden mit dm-Windeln gewickelt.
2) ich meine irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass Aptamil das beste sein soll - ist zumindest am teuersten. Hab aber nie voll Flasche gefttert, und so dazu war mir die dm-Marke auch recht. So „nur fr den Notfall“ ist ja auch wieder beides egal. Im Normalfall hast du ja Milch, selbst wenn stillen nicht klappt kannst du abgepumpte Muttermilch geben. (Pumpe kann Hebamme oder Apotheke oder Klinik verleihen).

----------


## Espressa

1) kannst ja pragmatischerweise eine Packung pampers und eine vom Billiganbieter kaufen. Brauchen wirst du ja vieeeeele... ich hab K1 zufrieden mit dm-Windeln gewickelt.
2) ich meine irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass Aptamil das beste sein soll - ist zumindest am teuersten. Hab aber nie voll Flasche gefttert, und so dazu war mir die dm-Marke auch recht. So nur fr den Notfall ist ja auch wieder beides egal. Im Normalfall hast du ja Milch, selbst wenn stillen nicht klappt kannst du abgepumpte Muttermilch geben. (Pumpe kann Hebamme oder Apotheke oder Klinik verleihen).

----------


## Eilika

1) ich wollte was ohne Palml... nicht so leicht zu finden :-oops
2) hatte ich jeweils auch. Hatte Hipp da. Wanderte dann nach 6 Monaten in den Abendbrei... Milchpumpe habe ich bei B am Anfang gebraucht, weil er die ersten paar Tage zu schlapp war zum trinken an der Brust. 

Sonst sehe ich es wie Muriel. Kleider, Windeln und was zum transportieren (Kinderwagen, Babyschale, Tragehilfe oder Tuch) zum vom Spital nach Hause kommen... der Rest findet sich...

Und meine Abneigung gegen Stillkissen ist glaube ich sehr sehr subjektiv und selten  :Big Grin:

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich mag Stillkissen auch nicht. Habe so ein langes von Theraline, das war mir zu unhandlich. Habe dann normale Sofakissen benutzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jule-Aline

> Kleidung hab ich denk ich genug, Pampers wollt er erst kaufen, wenn sie Mbel aufgebaut sind. Ich werde von meinem Bruder ein bettchen bekommen, wickelkommode und Schrank haben wir noch von den groen, also muss zum Glck nicht viel neues gekauft werden.
> 
> 2 fragen ht ich noch 
> 1. Pampers original oder andere Marken?
> 2. Ich wollte zur Sicherheit ein Paket Suglingsnahrung besorgen, falls es ber die Feiertage ein stillproblem gibt.
> Welche ist da zu empfehlen? Oder sind da alle gleichwertig?



zu 1:Ich hatte Pampers,war zufrieden damit.Bei den lteren Kinder habe ich Rossmann,Dm, pampers, eine probepackung lillydoo die es mal bei dm gab.
zu 2: Aptamil und Hipp.Hipp hatte den Vorteil,dass es im Gegensatz zu Aptamil nicht ausverkauft war.

Eilika,welche Windelsorte hast du verwendet?

----------


## McBeal

Zu den Windeln: wir hatten anfangs immer pampers ind haben uns dann durchgetestet. Derzeit benutzen wir babylove nature, weil ich ja so ein bisschen ko, fr Stoffwindeln aber zu faul bin und bis auf Moltex, die wir auch manchmal kaufen, anderen ko-Windeln meinen persnlichen Test nicht bestanden haben.  :hmmm...: 

Pre muss man eigentlich nlcht da haben. Notfalls haben die Hebammen was und sie ist schnell besorgt. Die Sorte ist relativ egal, weil die Zusammensetzung sich wegen der engen gesetzlichen Vorgaben ka unterscheidet.

Und auch ich bin von Kind zu Kind der Meinung, immer weniger zu brauchen.  :hmmm...:  Babysafe frs Auto, Windeln und Klamotten braucht man, genau. Das Stillkissen tat meinem Becken in der Schwangerschaft gut (Probleme mit Symphyse und Iliosakralgelenk) und Tcher und Tragehilfen sind hier wichtig. Nummer drei hat derzeit kein Bett und der Wickeltisch wird auch quasi nicht genutzt, da er oben steht und ich gerade anfangs nicht immer hochlaufen wollte. Daher habe ich eine Ecke mit Unterlage, Windeln und Co. im Wohnzimmer. 
Fieberthermometer und Babynagelschere braucht man auch noch irgendwann.

LG
Ally

----------


## Eilika

Ich wickele beide mit Pingo. Ist aber ein schweizer Produkt und ich wei nicht, ob es das in D gibt. Hatten jetzt im Urlaub auch mal babylove nature. Die fand ich auch ok.

----------


## Herbstblume90

Zu den Windeln: k1 hat relativ viele Windeln nicht vertragen, zB keine pampers und die von dm auch nicht. Die Rossmann Eigenmarken ging. Inzwischen haben wir Lillydoo, die finde ich sehr gut. Da gibt es immer mal Angebote, sodass sie nicht so teuer sind... 

Was ich noch empfehlen wrde, falls du keine feuchttcher nimmst, ist eine Thermoskanne fr warmes Wasser am Wickeltisch... ist Goldwert, nachts nicht darauf warten zu mssen dass das Wasser warm ist  :Smilie: 

Und spucktcher kann man nie genug haben. 

Was ich ganz unterschtzt hatte waren stilleinlagen, die brauchte ich zumindest m Anfang auch in rauen Mengen... und wir hatten die gar nicht auf dem Schirm, mussten erstmal welche kaufen  :Smilie:

----------


## Salzi19

Zuhause wollte ich es erstmal ohne feuchttcher versuchen, das mit der Thermoskanne klingt gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jule-Aline

Wir nehmen fr unterwegs Feuchttcher und zuhause Einmalwaschlappen.Die von dm und Drogerie Mller gefallen mir besser als von Rossmann,da sie nicht umstndlich gefaltet sind.

----------


## Lava

Wann wre denn ein guter Zeitpunkt fr eine Trageberatung? Die sollte ja sein, bevor man irgendeine Tragehilfe kauft.

----------


## Eilika

Meine bietet eine Kombi an mit einem Termin vor Geburt zum schauen und dann flexibel wenn das Baby da ist. Sie verleiht auch Tragehilfen zum testen. Finde ich auch noch super.

----------


## Salzi19

Immerhin haben wir jetzt schon mal ein leer gerumtes Kinderzimmer mit passenden Vorhngen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Da bin ich aber beruhigt! Nicht auszudenken, was passieren wrde, wchse das Kind ohne Fensterbehang auf!  :bhh:

----------


## Anne1970

:Grins:

----------


## McBeal

Jetzt wei ich endlich, was hier falsch luft! Die armen Kinder hatten noch nie einen Fensterbehang.  :hmmm...: 

LG
Ally

----------


## tragezwerg

> Jetzt wei ich endlich, was hier falsch luft! Die armen Kinder hatten noch nie einen Fensterbehang. 
> 
> LG
> Ally


Hier liegt seit Monaten der Stoff fr die Vorhnge rum...irgendjemand = ich msste die blo noch nhen. Nicht dass ich am Ende mein Kind traumatisiere  ::-oopss:

----------


## Lava

Wir haben noch nicht mal ein Kinderzimmer  ::-oopss: 

Braucht man doch im ersten Jahr nicht unbedingt, oder? Mein berlegt zwar, unsere Wohnung schon vor der Geburt umzurumen... aber auf lngere Sicht bruchten wir wahrscheinlich eh eine andere Wohnung.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## tragezwerg

Unser Kinderzimmer wird erst benutzt, seitdem Madame das 90200 Bett hat (da war sie 1 3/4). Da sie vorher das Gitterbett bld fand und lieber bei uns geschlafen hat, war nicht viel los im Kinderzimmer.

----------


## Lava

So denke ich mir das nmlich... dachte auch eher an ein Beistellbett.

Nochmal zum Thema Kinderwagen: ich kapier's nicht. Wieso kostet einer 300 Euro und einer ber 900 Euro? Was sind die Unterschiede? Worauf sollte man da achten?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tragezwerg

Das hab ich mich auch schon oft gefragt!
Ich hab es dann so gemacht, dass ich mir aufgeschrieben hab was fr Eigenschaften fr uns wichtig sind, und dann sind wir in ein Babyfachgeschft und die haben uns dann einen empfohlen. Wir wollten was mit starrem Vorderrad zum Joggen und viel Bodenfreiheit frs Fahren auf unbefestigten Wegen. Kleines Packma und geringes Gewicht war uns egal (groes Auto und keine Treppen zuhause). Und gute Ergebnisse im Schadstofftest wollte ich auch. Es wurde dann ein TFK Joggster III, der auch echt gut ist. Im Nachhinein htte ich aber komplett auf das Ding verzichten knnen, weil ich die Kleine fast nur im Tuch getragen habe. Hinterher ist man ohnehin immer schlauer  ::-oopss:

----------


## Colourful

Hier war der Kinderwagen in den ersten 1,5 Lebensjahren auch absolut berflssig. Madame hat nur geschrieen.

----------


## Eilika

Hier war und ist er essentiell. Ich wollte was mit grosser Wanne und mit 4 Rdern (3 Rder sind saudoof, wenn man viel mit Bus und Tram unterwegs ist). Liebe unseren Joolz immer noch und er ist seit 3 Jahren tglich benutzt.

----------


## Salzi19

Ich hab ja zum Glck keine groe Wahl beim Kinderwagen gehabt, sonst htte ich mich da wahrscheinlich auch nicht entscheiden knnen  ::-oopss: 
@lava : knnt ihr den Wagen mit in die Wohnung nehmen oder wrde der im Treppenhaus stehen? Bei ner Freundin von mir im Wohnblock sind da wohl schon etliche geklaut worden.

----------


## Espressa

> So denke ich mir das nmlich... dachte auch eher an ein Beistellbett.
> 
> Nochmal zum Thema Kinderwagen: ich kapier's nicht. Wieso kostet einer 300 Euro und einer ber 900 Euro? Was sind die Unterschiede? Worauf sollte man da achten?


Der Punkt ist; neu und im Geschft auf glatten Boden, leer, fhrt sich jeder Wagen toll. Mit 10-15 kg und ber blde Schlaglcher oder Bordsteinkanten und nach intensiver Nutzung zerfallen gewisse Modelle, teile verbiegen sich, Ersatzteile sind nicht zu beschaffen etc.
Ich finde kleine Rder vorne furchtbar, mag am liebsten meinen dreirdrigen, der hat halt den Nachteil dass man das Kind nicht gegen die fahrtrichtung setzen kann.

Wrde eher ein gebrauchtes, ehemals teures markenmodell kaufen, als einen neuen billigwagen.

----------


## Lava

OK, na das hilft ja schonmal weiter.

Zum Joggen wurde ich vielleicht einen Fahrradanhnger (Croozer) nehmen, da kann man so verschiedene Anstze dran machen. Auch einen zum Joggen. Wobei das mein Mann entscheiden muss, da ich eh nicht joggen gehe.

Abstellen.... tja... im Erdgeschoss steht immer einer auf dem Flur. Denke nicht, dass bei uns geklaut wird. Die Eingangstr ist immer abgeschlossen und das Haus an sich ist eher so fr obere Mittelschicht.  :hmmm...:  Aber die Wohnung ist so gro, da passt der zur Not auch rein.

----------


## Sebastian1

Ich fand ja "leicht zu wenden", "geringes Gewicht", "passt gut ins Auto" wichtig. Da war der Bugaboo Chameleon perfekt, hat alle 3 Kinder gut berstanden. Hatten den damals gebraucht geschenkt bekommen, waren vorher schon 3 Kinder durch - insgesamt bei 6 Kindern einmal ein Radhalter gebrochen (30 Euro Ersatz, problemlos zu bekommen) und einmal den dann doch in die Jahre gekommenen Bezug gewechselt. Wrde ich jederzeit wieder nehmen. Und hier war er auch absolut essentiell fr alle Kinder.
Groes Auto spricht auch nicht gegen klein zusammenfaltbaren Wagen - wenn ich an Wochenendausflge und Urlaube denke, was man da so alles mitzuschleppen hat - da find ich diese groen, sperrigen Teile wie z.T. Hartan, Emmaljonga etc. total kontraproduktiv (und schlecht zu fahren, sauschwer ohne echten Nutzwert)...

----------


## tragezwerg

Wenn ihr sowieso ber einen Fahrradanhnger nachdenkt: die kann man ja auch als Kinderwagen nutzen (fr Babies gibt's da ja solche Hngematten), und einige sind auch faltbar, sodass sie auch ins Auto passen. Dann spart man sich das Geld fr den Kinderwagen (diese Anhnger sind ja auch sauteuer).

----------


## Jule-Aline

Eilika,welches Modell von Joolz hast du?

----------


## teletubs

> Wenn ihr sowieso ber einen Fahrradanhnger nachdenkt: die kann man ja auch als Kinderwagen nutzen (fr Babies gibt's da ja solche Hngematten), und einige sind auch faltbar, sodass sie auch ins Auto passen. Dann spart man sich das Geld fr den Kinderwagen (diese Anhnger sind ja auch sauteuer).


Also den wrde ich nicht primr als Kinderwagen nehmen. Zumal man die Zwerge erst ab 4-6 Wochen in die Hngematte legen sollte. Und stundenlang damit dann rumfahren...weiss nicht, wie gut das fr den Rcken ist.

Wir haben den Bugaboo Buffalo...er ist ok, aber im Nachhinein wrden wir vielleicht doch etwas anderes nehmen. Uns war nach zwei Jahren der Rahmen gebrochen, was aber 1. eher ungewhnlich ist und 2. anstandslos von Bugaboo getauscht wurde.

----------


## Eilika

> Eilika,welches Modell von Joolz hast du?


Day Earth heit er glaube ich. In dunkelblau...

----------


## Lava

Glaube wir haben uns entschieden. Wir waren Samstag in einem Babyfachmarkt. Ich hatte mich zwar auf Anhieb in einen Hartan verliebt, mit weicher, herausnehmbarer Tasche, aber mein Mann hat recht: wenn man den verstauen will, hat man drei Teile (Fahrgestell, Sportsitz und Tasche), was deutlich mehr Platz weg nimmt, auerdem braucht man mehrere Handgriffe um ihn einzuklappen. Eine Verkuferin hat uns dann auf den Easywalker Harvey aufmerksam gemacht. Den kann man in nur zwei Handgriffen superklein zusammenklappen. Die Federung ist klasse (die Verkuferin hat sich selbst draufgestellt und gewippt), er fhrt sich supergut und man montiert entweder die Tasche oder den Sportsitz. Auerdem ist er ein gutes Stck gnstiger als Hartan oder Joolz oder wie sie alle heien. Der wirds wohl.

----------


## Espressa

Der Wagen klingt toll. Ich hatte im Urlaub im familienhotel einen easywalker (einen anderen) und fand den auch sehr toll.
Eine witzige Geschwister-Erweiterung hat der, falls du auf den Geschmack kommst und das zweite bald hinterher kommt...  :bhh:

----------


## Lava

Ja, schon gesehen  :hmmm...:  Obwohl man dann erstmal das eine Kind abbauen muss, um an das andere dranzukommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

So, nachdem wir uns jetzt mit dem Kinderwagen herumgeschlagen haben: Kindersitz frs Auto? Da scheint es ja auch verschiedene Hersteller zu geben. Meinungen?

----------


## Salzi19

Ich htte von meinem Bruder einen lteren Maxi Cosi haben knnen, ich wollte dann aber aus Sicherheitsgrnden doch lieber einen neuen. Hab jetzt den relativ einfachen Maxi Cosi Citi da, der ist schn leicht und nicht sooo teuer. Er hat halt keine Isofix-Station, aber da wir eh zwischen zwei Autos hin und herwechseln werden und erstmal keine greren Fahrten geplant sind, brauchen wir das denk ich nicht.

----------


## Jule-Aline

Ich habe Rmer und Maxi Cosi ,allerdings ohne Isofix.Da gibt es bei den Kleinkindsitzen nicht so viel Auswahl.Rmer ist etwas grer als Maxi Cosi.

----------


## tragezwerg

Wir hatten Rmer BabySafe. Waren sehr zufrieden, auch weil man das Ding mit Gurt oder auf einer Isofixbasis festmachen kann. Im kleinen Auto hatten wir die Basis, weil da das Gurt dranmachen so fummelig war. Im VW-Bus haben wir den Sitz mit Gurt befestigt, da war genug Platz.
Als Folgesitz gab's den MaxiCosi 2wayPearl, auf dessen Basis auch die Babyschale des Herstellers gepasst htte...wir htten also alles etwas gnstiger haben knnen. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer  ::-oopss:

----------


## teletubs

Wir haben auch einen MaxiCosi mit Iosfix gehabt. Im Auto mit Isofix, im Wohnmobil ohne. Das ging ohne Probleme.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge bzgl. der Reboarder? Ich habe nur am Rande mitbekommen, da es diese Variante gibt, als mein Bruder + seine Frau vor einiger Zeit einen Autositz fr ihren Sohn gesucht haben. Letztlich haben sie sich fr einen Reboarder entschieden und waren damit auch sehr zufrieden, bis diese Art des Sitzes dann irgendwie bei grer werdendem Kind platztechnisch nicht mehr funktionierte.

----------


## Jule-Aline

> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge bzgl. der Reboarder? Ich habe nur am Rande mitbekommen, da es diese Variante gibt, als mein Bruder + seine Frau vor einiger Zeit einen Autositz fr ihren Sohn gesucht haben. Letztlich haben sie sich fr einen Reboarder entschieden und waren damit auch sehr zufrieden, bis diese Art des Sitzes dann irgendwie bei grer werdendem Kind platztechnisch nicht mehr funktionierte.


Bei uns wre der Reboarder nicht mglich gewesen,weil a ) wir keinen Isofix haben und b ) ein sehr groes Kind fr das Alter haben.

----------


## Milana

Nach der EU-Richtilinie ECE-R 129 sollen zuknftig ja alle Kindersitze fr Kinder bis 15 Monate rckwrtsgerichtet fahren, da das wesentlich sicherer ist. Gibt ja auch einige Lnder, in denen das schon seit Jahren praktiziert wird und gesetzlich geregelt war (Finnland zB). Soweit ich wei, ist vorwrts fahren erst ab ca. 3-4 Jahre nicht mehr gefhrlicher durch Vernderung des Kopf/Rumpf-Verhltnisses und der Halsmuskulatur. Sollte ich irgendwann mal ein Kind bekommen, wird das Reboarden (sofern es nicht meinen Gleichgewichtssinn geerbt hat und rckwrts fahrend rckwrts isst...)

----------


## tragezwerg

Reisebelkeit tritt wohl generell erst nach dem 3. LJ auf (angeblich). Meine Tochter liebt ihren Reboarder...und da sie schon mit 7 Monaten in der Babyschale nur noch Theater gemacht hat war ein Reboarder ohnehin die einzige Lsung fr uns.
Gibt auch welche ohne Isofix und welche fr bis zu 5-Jhrige (die Beine winkeln die Kids an, sobald sie zu lang werden). Die Zwergperten-Shops sind toll umd beraten sehr gut (auch per Email, ich fand das echt super).
Der Zugewinn an Sicherheit ist es allemal wert. Hab mal schwedische Crashtestvideos dazu gesehen, das ist mega gruselig wie es den Kleinen im Vorwrtssitz den Kopf rumschleudert.

----------


## teletubs

Also wir haben auch mit 9-10Monaten auf den Reboarder bei beiden wechseln mssen, weil die Kinder einfach zu gross waren/sind. Ich weis gar nicht mehr, wie lange K1w rckwrts gefahren ist. Aber irgendwann hatte sie die Beine doch fast bei den Ohren, so dass sie seither vorwrts fahren muss. Und da Junior beintechnisch auch eher Stelzen hat, wird der wohl auch schnell dann vorwrts fahren. 
Und ob vorwrts oder rckwrts...sptestens wenn die Kids schlafen kugelt der Kopf nur so umher und das find ich auch nicht so optimal...ich mag gar nicht an einen Unfall denken  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Salzi19

Ich frag mich da aber schon, wie sich die lteren Kinder dann in den rckwrtssitzen fhlen.... Ein 3 oder 4jhriger mchte doch was mitbekommen, aus dem Fenster schauen oder mit den Eltern sprechen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer funktioniert, auch wenn es fr die Sicherheit besser wre.

----------


## tragezwerg

Sehen tun die Kids mehr als beim Vorwrtsfahren (sie knnen zur gesamten Heckscheibe und zur Seitenscheibe rausschauen). Meine Tochter fhrt in Opas Auto vorwrts im Fangkrpersitz und verrenkt sich total, weil sie da gar nichts sehen kann.
Und fr die Kommunikation gibt's Spiegel fr die mittlere Kopfsttze.

----------


## Salzi19

OK, dann scheint das ja irgendwie zu funktionieren, ich finds trotzdem irgendwie komisch fr grere Kinder   :Blush:

----------


## murkel

> Reisebelkeit tritt wohl generell erst nach dem 3. LJ auf (angeblich)...


Wir durften auf unserer letzten groen Reise leider die Erfahrung machen, dass das auch schon mit fast 2 Jahren auftreten kann...

----------


## McBeal

Unser Groer ist bis fnf rckwrts gefahren und bei der Mittleren wird das wohl auch so werden - will auch gerade keinen neuen Sitz kaufen.
Unterhalten geht super, sie sehen hinten und zur Seite raus sehr viel und man selbst kann die Kinder, wie bei der Babyschale, per Spiegel sehen. Die Beine werden angewinkelt und zum Sitz schonen haben wir Bezge. Und die Physik ist nunmal so, dass die Nackenbelastungswertw viel besser sind (gibt auch viele Videos zum Thema). Bis vier rckwrts war hier geplant, da sie aber lnger gut reinlassen und die Vorwrtssitze fr mich nur den Vorteil haben, dass man sie leichter mal eben ausbauen und mitgeben kann, wird das hier wohl auch so bleiben, dass sie etwa bis fnf rckwrts fahren. Die Reboarder sind ja da ins neue sitze wrden Geld kosten. 

Als Babyschale haben wir Rmer plus Isofixbase. Wichtig finde ich, darauf zu achten, wie der Sitz im Fahrzeug steht. Gerade mit Basis stehen manche Schalen sehr steil, sodass die Babys fast sitzen und das will man ja vermeiden.

LG
Ally

----------


## Espressa

Ich htte nicht auf die (Family-fix)Station verzichten wollen, das Gurt-gefummel mit maxicosi geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, vor allem dann noch ohne Schiebetr... ne also das muss schon sein. Ich hab reichlich vorwrts gerichtete Sitze und kaufe jetzt auch keine neuen, mache aber evt die Kleine im Bus auf einen rckwrts gerichteten Autositz. Gleicher effekt!

----------


## Eilika

Wir haben ja kein eigenes Auto. Haben auch einen Maxi Cosy Citi und ich finde den gut. Einbau finde ich auch mit Gurt problemlos. Und ich lasse den ja dann drin und packe Kind rein und raus und nicht den Sitz. Reboarder haben wir nicht, da eben Car Sharing oder Mietwagen und es so oft nicht gehen wrde. Der Groe hat einen Cybex mit Fangkrper.

----------


## Loreleye

Wir hatten Maxi cosi City als Babyschale, sie war von ADAC gut getestet und ist recht leicht, wenn nicht die leichteste. Ist sehr praktisch, wenn man kurz zum Baby-kurs o. . hingeht oder sie mit dem Kind in die Wohnung trgt.

Aktuell haben wir in dem Auto von meinem Mann Cybex sirona als Reboarder, es passt noch unserer 3,5 Jhrigen Tochter (104 cm) noch knapp.

In meinem Auto haben wir Axkid Minikid, da hat sie noch recht viel Platz, wird bestimmt noch bis 5-6 Jahre passen. Man kann auch die Sitzneigung ndern, so dass der Kopf bei uns in keinem der Sitze beim Schlafen gewackelt hat. Ich habe mich vorher viel informiert und wollte den Reboarder haben und mindestens bis 4 Jahre belassen.

----------


## aschenputtel1977

Bei uns ist es der Cybex cloud q geworden. Den kann man auserhalb des Autos in Liegepositiin ziehen, praktisch fr die anstehenden Wartezeiten bei Therapeuten... das Ding ist natrlich ordentlich schwer hoffe Madame ist nicht sooo n Brocken. Und die Schale ist orange mit rotem Dach. Sieht schn aus.... Frauen!

----------


## McBeal

Unsere waren einfach immer nur fr die Fahrt in der Schale, unterwegs immer in der Trage bzw. in den Wartezimmern auf dem Arm etc. War/ist deutlich leichter zu schleppen und fr den Kontakt auch schner. Ich finde es immer seltsam, wenn Wache Kinder beim Kinderarzt in der Babyschale auf dem Boden stehen.
Von Kiddy gibt es auch eine Schale, die man whrend der Fahrt flach stellen kann, meine ich. Htten wir sehr lange Fahrten vor uns gehabt, htte ich mir die noch angesehen. Ist aber sehr teuer.

LG
Ally

----------


## Eilika

Ich nehme die Schale auch nie aus dem Auto... entweder in den Kinderwagen umlagern oder so tragen...

----------


## Espressa

Ist grundstzlich sicher am besten, die babyschale rein fr Fahrten zu nutzen, und nicht als „Aufbewahrungsort“.
Es gibt aber Momente da ist man heilfroh, wenn das Baby endlich schlft, und will es nicht durch rausnehmen wecken. Da ist es schon ganz nett wenn man es samt Schale mitnehmen kann.
Ich hatte den Fall teilweise regelmig mittags beim Abholen des groen aus der Betreuung, und konnte ihm so etwas mehr Zeit widmen und unser Essen herrichten und zusammen essen, ohne mich zweiteilen zu mssen. 
Beim ersten Kind aber sicherlich nicht so relevant.

----------


## MuzMuz

Da gebe ich dir recht McBeal, ehrlich gesagt finde ich das nicht schn, wenn die die Baby in so einer Trage auf den Boden stellen, muss nicht sein. Ich habe meinen kleinen im Baby Bjrn, aber langsam wird er schwr dafr.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Hier haben wir die Reboarder mit ca 2 umgedreht, seit dem ist das Autofahren viel entspannter geworden, obwohl ich auch erst wegen der Studien ein schlechtes Gefhl hatte, jetzt sie sie ja >3 und es ist vermutlich ok. 
Und das Herumtragen in Babyschalen kam hier auch nur sehr selten zur Anwendung. Wollten unsere nicht, war mir zu schwer und irgendwie finde ich es auch irrsinnig, diese fetten Schalen im Ellenbogen herumzuschaukeln. Tragetuch war da deutlich bequemer,

----------


## Salzi19

Was fr ein Fieberthermometer fr Babys wrdet ihr empfehlen? Wir haben nur so ein ganz einfaches fr orale bzw. Axillre Messung da. Hab grad im Aldiprospekt gesehen, dass es diese Woche ein kontaktloses stirnthermometer gibt. Lohnt sich das?

----------


## vanilleeis

Definitiv nicht. Die Stirndinger sind zu ungenau und bei Babys ist rektal genauer (spter lohnt sich ein gutes Ohrthermometer)

----------


## Lava

So eins haben wir uns vor zwei Jahren oder so sowieso gekauft. Ich finds praktisch. Damit kann man auch die Oberflchentempratur von Gegenstnden messen, msste auch bei Wasser funktionieren. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------


## Feuerblick

> Was fr ein Fieberthermometer fr Babys wrdet ihr empfehlen? Wir haben nur so ein ganz einfaches fr orale bzw. Axillre Messung da. Hab grad im Aldiprospekt gesehen, dass es diese Woche ein kontaktloses stirnthermometer gibt. Lohnt sich das?


Hab mir vor zwei Jahren so ein Ding von ALDI gekauft. Das misst Mist. Mal zu hoch, mal zu niedrig und immer was anderes als Ohrthermometer oder das klassische zur oralen Messung. Nicht zu empfehlen.

----------


## THawk

Wenn du so ein altes Standard-Teil hast behalt das frs Suglings-Alter, einfach rektal oder axillr messen. Spter dann Ohrthermometer.

----------


## Salzi19

OK, danke fr die Tipps  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sebastian1

Erlebnis vor 4 Wochen im Rettungsdienst, Mutter alarmiert, ihr Sohn (5 Jahre) sei so komisch, er habe kein Fieber, sie htte mehrfach nachgemessen mit einem Stirnthermometer. Aber es sei so apathisch und abgeschlagen. Sohn angeguckt, angefasst - warm. sehr warm. Mit Ohrthermometer nachgemessen: 40,7C. Mit Thermometer der Mutter gegenkontrolliert: 37,1, mehrfach.

Das ist sicherlich eine krasse Fehlmessung, aber auch im Kindergarten hab ich die Stirnthermometer erlebt, ich finde sie unglaublich ungenau. Die Ohrthermometer sind vllig ok.

----------


## McBeal

Im Suglingsalter wrde ich immer die rektale Messung empfehlen. Danach geht auch aurikulr. 

LG
Ally

----------


## Lava

Hm, dass die Dinger SO ungenau sein sollen, glaube ich fast nicht. Vor allem kann man ja praktisch berall am Krper die Temperatur messen, nicht nur an der Stirn. Habs vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem Mann ausprobiert: an der Stirn hatte er 37,1C oder so, dann hab ich einfach nochmal am Rcken gemessen, weil er mir schon recht warm vorkam, und da waren es 37,7C. 
OK, rektal fr den Anfang sehe ich ein, aber fr spter werde ich trotzdem das andere benutzen. Vielleicht macht es Sinn, sich vorher ber verschiedene Modelle zu informieren, statt einfach das von Aldi zu kaufen.

----------


## Feuerblick

hnliches wie Seb hab ich auch erlebt. Stirn Normaltemperatur, Ohr Fieber, orale Messung Fieber. Mehrfach. Hast du bei deinem Mann man konventionell nachgemessen?

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Das von Braun fr 60 Euro soll doch ganz gut sein (also laut diverser Rezensionen, Elternforen und -blogs). Zumindest hatte ich mir das damals mal ausgeguckt, aber unsere Kinder tolerieren die rektale Messung immer noch prima (und haben auch echt selten Fieber toitoitoi) von daher knnen wir dann wahrscheinlich gleich auf oral umschwenken. 


Bei uns ist jetzt einer der Reboarder kaputt gegangen, (Styroporteil der Kopfsttze durchgebrochjen, als ich den Bezug zum Waschen abmachen wollte, war fr mich jetzt nicht gerade ein Vertrauensbeweis... aber naja, hab jetzt mal den Testsieger der Kindersitze Gruppe III bestellt.

----------


## vanilleeis

Die Thermoscan von Braun sind super.

----------


## Eilika

Hier bis knapp 2 rektal. Dann mal verglichen mit Braun Ohr Thermometer und bei sehr hnlichen Werten seither beim Groen im Ohr...

----------


## Lava

> Mehrfach. Hast du bei deinem Mann man konventionell nachgemessen?


N, ich glaub ein anderes haben wir gar nicht mehr. Ich hab beim Kuscheln ganz gut gemerkt, wie der Stand der Temperatur war. Irgendwann im Laufe der Nacht sank sie wieder auf normal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

Auch geil: wir hatten im Internet ein Bett bestellt, vor Weihnachten. Es kam aber ewig nicht. Dann hab ich erst bei Hermes angerufen, die meinten, sie htten das Paket nie bekommen, ich solle beim Versandhandel nachfragen. Die konnten dann in ihrem System keinen Fehler erkennen, haben mir aber ein neues Bett geschickt. Vorgestern kam dann das Bett (in der falschen Farbe, aber egal). Gestern kam dann noch ein Bett  :Grinnnss!:  (in der richtigen Farbe  :bhh: ) Der Hermes Mann hat uns auch erklrt, wo der Fehler lag: er hatte Bett Nr.1 schon seit Weihnachten im Auto, aber mit dem Vermerk "nicht ausliefern", weil einfac irgendwas mit den Daten nicht stimmte.  :Nixweiss:  Naja, ich darf jetzt das falsche Bett zurckschicken und das in der richtigen Farbe behalten  :Top:

----------


## Lava

Wenn man so einen Schlafsack benutzt, braucht man dann trotzdem noch eine Decke?

----------


## McBeal

Nein, erst viel spter. Also, eine richtige Bettdecke spter. Eine dnne Decke ist gut zum Drberlegen bei den vielen kurzen Schlfchen tagsber. Und bei der Bettdecke kommt es dann aufs Kind an.
Bei unserem Groen htten wir uns das Oberbett in Babybettgre sparen knnen, weil er sehr lange auf seinen Schlafsack bestand (ist ja auch praktisch) und er dann schon ein groes Bett hatte, als er mit Decke schlafen wollte. Da htte dann direkt das groe Oberbett gereicht.
Also, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich wrde erstmal nur Schlafscke und eine dnne „Kuscheldecke“ besorgen und das Oberbett irgendwann bei bedarf anschaffen.

LG
Ally

----------


## Lava

Danke!

Hab mal den ganzen Thread berflogen. Fhle mich verwirrt. Vor allem, da man ja so langsam wirklich mal Dinge besorgen sollte. Kleidung haben wir ja viel bekommen, aber es fllt mir schwer zu identifzieren, was was ist und wann man es wozu anzieht  ::-oopss: 
Denke mal, die Hebamme kann einem da wahrscheinlich weiter helfen. Der nchste Termin ist erst Ende Januar *ungeduldigwart*
Wollte demnchst mal mit meiner Mutter zusammen einkaufen gehen. So Sachen, die man offensichtlich braucht.

----------


## Muriel

Falls Du stillen mchtest, wrde ich tatschlich vor Geburt schon, auch wenn es nachher ggf umsonst gewesen sein sollte, Heilwolle, Multimamkompressen (hieen die so?), Lanolinsalbe etc besorgen. Wenn Du irgendwann mit blutigen Brustwarzen da sitzen solltest, bist Du froh, wenn das Zeug einfach da ist.

----------


## Salzi19

Von diesen Kompressen hab ich noch 1,5 Packungen da, wer die braucht bitte PN an mich, dann schick ich sie euch zu!  :Grinnnss!:  Zum Wegschmeien sind sie mir zu schade und ich brauch sie ja nicht mehr. Stilltee wre auch noch da  :Blush: 


Edit: Sind schon verschickt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Espressa

@lava: Baby anziehen ist nicht so schwer. Fr ein Neugeborenes nehme ich unabhngig von der Jahreszeit einen langarmbody, langarm-langbein-Strampler drber, evt Sckchen drber (damit beim strampeln der Fu drin bleibt), Schlafsack.
Shirts rutschen halt hoch, Hosen an sich gehen (auch wenn anfangs mglichst nix um den Bauch auer Windel auf mich am bequemsten wirkt). Im Schlafsack gucken die rmchen ja raus, da zwei Schichten ist schon ok.
Fr den Anfang ist Baumwolle Material der Wahl, wscht sich gut, kann in den Trockner.

Ich hab mir eben noch lippenherpes-patches besorgt, ein mundschutz evt. - ich krieg immer vor oder kurz nach der Geburt lippenherpes, abdecken minimiert die bertragung. (Auch wenn ich annehme meine Babies haben auch meine Antikrper, aber rausfordern muss ich es nicht.)

Nach Spontangeburt ganz angenehm: Messbecher mit griff und Schnabel, um nach toilettengngen drbersplen zu knnen, bei geburtsverletzungen angenehm. Ggf. einen Tropfen lavendell beimengen. Oder es gibt auch extra Sprays dafr, zb regenerationsspray von motherlove (ist halt auch nur Wasser mit therischen len).

Wenn du noch Binden-Tipps willst: die ganz billigen einfachen, und oft wechseln. Im Wochenbett will kein Mensch superabsorber um stundenlang in der gleichen Binde zu sitzen.

----------


## teletubs

> Nach Spontangeburt ganz angenehm: Messbecher mit griff und Schnabel, um nach toilettengngen drbersplen zu knnen, bei geburtsverletzungen angenehm. Ggf. einen Tropfen lavendell beimengen. Oder es gibt auch extra Sprays dafr, zb regenerationsspray von motherlove (ist halt auch nur Wasser mit therischen len).


Durfte aus dem Spital eine Plastikflasche mitnehmen, wo oben so eine Spritze drauf war...kannte die Dinger aus dem Chemie/Biounterricht  ::-oopss:  

Ich kann auch nur Multimam-Kompressen empfehlen und die Brustwarzensalbe aus dem DM. Und Quark und Coldpacks fr ggf. Khlen bei massivem Milcheinschuss. 

Und gaaaaaaaanz wichtig: Sssigkeitenvorrat  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hatte vor allem nachts beim Stillen immer Kohldampf  :Blush:  Da waren wir Gummitierchen und Milchbonbons am liebsten. 

Und lava: mit Mama vorher einkaufen ist schon gut, aber manchmal kaufen die auch zuviel  ::-oopss:

----------


## Eilika

Zum Herpes: seit ich Familie habe glaube ich nimmer so ganz an die hohe Virulenz. Ich habe das relativ oft. Sonst bekommt es hier keiner...
Heilwolle habe ich irgendwann ungenutzt entsorgt. Lanolin gab es im Spital und das habe ich die ersten 2 Wochen ab und an genutzt und den Rest dann fr die Lippen genommen...

----------


## McBeal

Lanolin finde ich auch sehr wichtig. Multi MAM htte ich bei Nummer drei nicht gebraucht, da war ich ja gebt ins das Kind hatte von Anfang an eine gute Technik (die Empfindlichkeit ist normal und hormonell bedingt, blutige Brustwarzen entstehen aber meistens durch nicht ideale Technik, wenn beide ungebt sind, ist das natrlich doppelt schwer ins es gibt auch bei gebten Mttern Kinder, die Naturtalente sind und solche, die es erst lernen mssen). Heilwolle habe ich nur mal fr den Wunden Po des Groen benutzt.

Sigkeiten waren hier auch sehr wichtig und Ibu fr die Nachwehen (wobei die beim ersten Kind ja nicht so schlimm sind). Beim Toilettengang ber die Verletzungen splen habe ich nicht gebraucht, aber das ist individuell. Becher oder Flasche an die Toilette stellen kann aber nicht schaden.

Herpes hatte ich zum Glck noch nie, wre bei Neugeborenem aber definitiv vorsichtig.

LG
Ally

----------


## Muriel

Die Technik des Kindes macht wirklich viel aus. Nr 1 war ein Naturtalent, hat den Schnabel von Anfang an weit aufgerissen und schon beim ersten Zug im Kreisaal ordentlich Kraft aber eben richtig gerichtet an den Tag gelegt. Nr 3 war eine Technikkatastrophe. Sie hat immer mit gespitzter Schnute ao gerade eben den Nippel gefasst und dann auch gerne geschnalzt beim Trinken. Ich habe alles Mgliche versucht, sie mal vernnftig zu positionieren, keine Chance. Daher hatte ich bei ihr auch die meisten Probleme mit wunden Brustwarzen. Wer wei, ob ich das, wre sie die erste gewesen,  so durchgezogen htte. So wusste ich ja, dass alles gut werden wrde, aber bei Nr 1... keine Ahnung. Sie hat aber auch bis zum Abstillen immer Quatsch gemacht.

----------


## tragezwerg

Meine Tochter war auch so wie Muris K3. Lanolin war hier drei Monate im Dauereinsatz. Die Multimamkompressen haben mir allerdings nicht wirklich geholfen. Am besten war Lanolin plus Heilwolle als Abstandshalter, damit der BH nicht reibt.
Binden kann man am Anfang nie genug haben, und es gengen die billigsten. Einfach viele kaufen....Lochien sind ja die endlose Megaperiodenblutung  :Grinnnss!: 
Und genug zu trinken (beim Stillen hatte ich immer riesigen Durst) und Snacks (ich stand total auf Trockenobst).

----------


## Muriel

Wolle und Lanolin war hier auch die perfekte Kombi. Die Wolle ist der Knaller, nur ohne Schmiere klebt sie an den Warzen fest, das ist natrlich kacke. Daher war die Kombination echt super. Durst, oh ja, ich glaube, der Milchspendereflex ist direkt mit dem Durstgefhl gekoppelt.

----------


## Eilika

Definitiv. Direkt nach dem stillen jeweils mindestens einen halben Liter Wasser...

----------


## Lava

Klingt alles sehr spannend  :Grinnnss!: 
Na dann schreib ich mal eine Einkaufsliste.
Ab wann sollte denn die Kliniktasche fertig gepackt sein?

----------


## Jule-Aline

Beim ersten Kind habe ich die bestimmt 6 Wo vorher fertig gemacht.Beim 2.Kind waren es vielleicht-3 Wo vorher?

----------


## Muriel

Bei Nummer zwei und drei hatte ich rudimentr zwei Tage vorher mal was zusammengesucht und dann erst richtig gepackt, als es losging  :Grinnnss!:  Nummer eins auch Wochen vorher...

----------


## Lava

Puh, dann hab ich ja noch Zeit.  ::-oopss:

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich hatte die Tasche so vier Wochen vor Termin gepackt. Und letztendlich das meiste darin nicht gebraucht  :peng:

----------


## teletubs

Meine Tasche war jeweils nach meinen Aufenthalten wegen vorzeitigen Wehen immer gepackt. Bei K1w war das 5 Wochen vorher und K2m in etwa auch. Aber letztendlich braucht man nur die Hlfte von den Sachen.

----------


## Salzi19

@Lava: Nimmt dein Mann Urlaub nach der Entbindung? Ansonsten solltest du dich um jemanden kmmern, der dich in deinem Haushalt inkl. Einkaufen/Wsche usw. untersttzt. Mein Mann musste nach 2 Wochen schon wieder arbeiten, aber ich hab zum Glck Mutter und Schwiegermutter in der Nhe, die mich untersttzen  :Love:

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Ad stilltee: den einzigen, den es mit Bockshornkleesamen gibt, gibts bei dm fr 5 Euro. 2 Tassen/Tag haben bei mir gereicht, um die Zwillis sattzukriegen. Wir hatten hier ein 6-eckiges Laufstllchen als berdimensionalen Stubenwagen, was ich sehrpraktisch fand, um ein Kind mal kurz ablegen zu knnen, drber war ein selbstgemachtes Mobile. Es war auch noch genug Platz um mal schnell n Spucktuch drin zu deponieren etc..
Ansonsten hatte ich ja mal Stillberatung und das erste, was die Beraterin gesagt hat, als sie in mein Wohnzimmer kam, war "Hier fehlen Kissen" (dabei haben wir 5 Couchkissen). Im Grunde hatte sie Recht, man muss einen Ort haben, an dem man sich zum Stillen/Fttern wirklich bequem hinsetzen kann. Da ist ja auch viel Kontaktaufnahme dabei- das will man nicht mal schnell so aufm harten Kchenhocker absolvieren.

----------


## teletubs

Hm also bei Kind Nr. 2 war mein Mann nur an dem Tag zustzlich daheim, wo auch die Grosse daheim war. Ansonsten musste er arbeiten. Hier in der Schweiz gibt es ja praktisch kein Vaterschaftsurlaub...und bei beiden Kindern war ich schnell fit und brauchte keine Hilfe. Keine Ahnung, aber ich war immer froh was machen zu knnen.  :Nixweiss:  

@Stilltee: Mir hat am besten der von Sidroga geschmeckt. Die Packung kostet 4Euro. Aber ich habe max. eine Tasse pro Tag getrunken. Milchmangel war nie das Problem.

Und ich habe meistens auf dem Stuhl gestillt...wir haben nur 3 Sofakissen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Tasche: beim ersten Kind etwa vier Wochen vorher einen groen Koffer gepackt, inklusive Sachen fr meinen Mann (Familienzimmer) und eine Woche Aufenthalt. Fr den Kreisaal habe ich daraus nur Crocs und Buch gebraucht.

Bei den Mdels hatte ich, da ambulante Geburten geplant waren, zwei verschiedene Taschen gepackt. Einmal fr den Kreisaal (Wechselklamotten und Handtcher fr mich, Anziehsachen frs Baby, Schokolade) und eine grere Tasche mit Anziehsachen, Kulturbeutel, Fhn, Badetchern, Lanolin, Ladekabel, ganz viel Nervennahrung, falls wir htten bleiben mssen.
Keine der Taschen war zur Geburt mit im Kreisaal :bhh: , mein Mann hat die nachher fr mich zum Um- bzw. frs Baby Anziehen und fr meine Schokolade  :hmmm...:  geholt. 
Was ich damit sagen wollte: man packt viel zuviel Krams ein und braucht kaum was! 
Bei den Mdels ging es ja superschnell, bei dem Groen fand ich in der Erffnungsphase Sudoku total gut, weil man sich da immer so punktuell konzentrieren muss. Ein Buch im Zusammenhang zu lesen ging irgendwann nicht mehr.

Gestillt habe ich auch anfangs nur auf dem
Sofa und im Bett, irgendwann (aber es wird ja auch schneller) quasi berall. Kissen im Rcken sind schon mal gut!

Und Stilltee hat keine nachgewiesene Wirkung. Darf man gern trinken, aber eben auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen weglassen.

LG
Ally

----------


## Colourful

Ich wei gar nicht mehr, wann das anfing, dass ich quasi immer und berall gestillt habe. Also sicherlich so mit 12 Wochen - man gewhnt sich ja an alles. 
Ist mit Zwillingen aber auch was anderes.

----------


## Salzi19

Ich hatte auch 2 Taschen, eine kleine fr den Kreisaal mit Socken, einfachen Schuhen, essen und trinken und den ganzen Unterlagen. Die groe Tasche fr die Station hat mein Mann dann erst aus dem Auto geholt als ich schon im Zimmer war.

----------


## Lava

> @Lava: Nimmt dein Mann Urlaub nach der Entbindung?


Zwei Wochen Urlaub wollte ich ihm auferlegen  :hmmm...:  Er hat ja leider nur 20 Tage im Jahr  :was ist das...?: 
Aber da er ja eh zuhause arbeitet, sollte das gar kein Problem sein mit dem Einkaufen. Er verschwindet sowieso jeden Nachmittag fr 2 Stunden im Fitnessstudio und geht jederzeit Cola kaufen, wenn sie alle ist  :bhh:

----------


## Salzi19

Vielleicht sollte er sich die babyabteilung vom Supermarkt schon mal anschauen  :Grinnnss!:   ich musste meinen Mann beim ersten Einkauf per Telefon durch den Supermarkt lotsen, sonst htte er die Hlfte nicht gefunden  ::-oopss:

----------


## Eilika

Mh... einkaufen fand ich gar nicht ntig. Habe ich auch mit Baby gerne gemacht. Haushalt darf gerne auch mal suboptimal aussehen. Lieber den Mann mal 15 Minuten mit dem Baby spazieren schicken, damit man selbst in Ruhe duschen kann!
Beim ersten Kind habe ich 2 Wochen gebraucht, bis ich berall gestillt habe. K2 wurde mit 4 Tagen auf dem Spielplatz gestillt und mit 5 Tagen im Cafe...

----------


## Lava

Was braucht man denn fr den Kinderwagen innen drin? Meine Mutter und Oma fragen immer, ob ich dazu ein Kissen nehmen mchte, aber unsere Kissen passen da doch niemals rein, dann ist der Wagen ja schon voll  :Nixweiss:  Gibt's da irgendwas zum unten drunter und oben drber legen unters/aufs Kind?

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich hatte fr mein Winterkind nur die Matratze drin und den Zwerg im Fleeceanzug mit Babydecke drber. Ich wollte nix Fluffiges wie ein Kissen, unter dem ich mein Kind jedes Mal suchen muss  :hmmm...:  Mit dieser Abdeckung von der Kinderwagenschale drber war das definitiv warm genug, auch bei Minusgraden.

----------


## Salzi19

Ich hab so einen Sack fr Babys extra drin, dann spar ich mir das Gefummel mit dem Schneeanzug  :Grinnnss!: 

Edit: https://www.amazon.de/Kaiser-Thermof...ck+kinderwagen  so was hnliches

----------


## Lava

Danke! So einen Schneeanzug bekommen wir von der Tochter einer Freundin meiner Mutter geschenkt  :bhh: 
Vielleicht warten wir da besser noch, schlielich wei keiner, wie das Wetter im Mrz wird, ob man dann sowas Ultrawarmes berhaupt noch braucht.

----------


## tragezwerg

Sowas wie Salzi hat hatten wir auch, da war Madame blo immer gar gekocht  :Grins:

----------


## Malisa

Was wir auch gar nicht vor Geburt auf dem Schirm hatten, ist ein Nachtlicht frs Schlafzimmer. uerst praktisch damit man nachts ohne Licht anzumachen stillen kann.

----------


## Eilika

Da habe ich Spka  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lava

Jetzt wei ich, wozu mir meine Eltern dieses Minions 3D Puzzle Nachtlicht geschenkt haben! *g*

----------


## Salzi19

So oft hab ich diesen Kinderwagensack noch gar nicht benutzt, hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser  :grrrr....: 
Licht nachts brauch ich kaum, durch meine Kurzsichtigkeit Lauf ich nachts eh halbblind durchs Haus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## aschenputtel1977

Ich hab so nen Lammfellsack fr den Kinderwagen, das Ding ist toll  :Smilie:  Und im Sommer khlt es angeblich sogar... Darber nur die Abdeckung vom Kinderwagen. Kissen hatten wir auch, hab ich aber nicht mehr benutzt. Vorteil von dem Lammfellteil ist auch, dass man die Kinder nicht so dick anziehen muss. M. liebt das Ding.

----------


## jassyh

Ich hab ja ein Aprilbaby. Einen Thermosack haben wir nicht mehr gebraucht. Erst dann im kommenden Winter. Decke und Abdeckung von Softtasche des KiWa hatte da gut gereicht. Kissen brauchen die Kleinen eigentlich nicht.

----------


## agouti_lilac

Ich habe die bisher erworbene Babywsche gewaschen, nach Gre und Art sortiert und in die Wickelkommode gepackt. Da kamen die Hormone durch, hab mich voll gefreut. War das schn!  :Love: 
Und im Mrz, 1,5 Monate vor Geburt, ist nochmal ein toller Kinderflohmarkt. Juchuu.

----------


## Espressa

Ich hab ja noch vieeeel Zeit, der Nesttrieb kommt aber zunehmend durch. 
Nur hab ich ja schon irgendwie alles, und weil das geschlecht eine berraschung bleiben soll, kann ich nicht mal vorsortieren...
Also hab ich heute im dm zumindest Binden gekauft.  :bhh:  so zur Einstimmung...

----------


## teletubs

> Also hab ich heute im dm zumindest Binden gekauft.  so zur Einstimmung...


 :Grinnnss!:  Hehe...ich hab hier noch welche rumliegen, da es bei mir ja quasi nahtlos vom Abstillen in die neue Schwangerschaft ging.

Wir werden auch nichts neues kaufen...haben alles und werden eh auf gepackten Koffern sitzen, da wir kurz nach der Geburt in unser neues Heim ziehen. Babyklamotten werden so um Ostern gewaschen, wenn das Wetter hoffentlich schon frhlingshafter ist und ich nicht alles im Trockner trocknen muss.

----------


## McBeal

> Ich hab ja noch vieeeel Zeit, der Nesttrieb kommt aber zunehmend durch. 
> Nur hab ich ja schon irgendwie alles, und weil das geschlecht eine berraschung bleiben soll, kann ich nicht mal vorsortieren...
> Also hab ich heute im dm zumindest Binden gekauft.  so zur Einstimmung...


Du knntest ja aber trotzdem waschen und zwei bzw. drei (neutral, Mdchen, Junge) machen, um nicht nach der Geburt den ganzen Stress zu haben.
Wir hatten ja auch kurz berlegt, uns beim Dritten berraschen zu lassen, weil ja schon quasi alles da war, aber konnten es dann nicht - zu neugierig und ich htte definitiv das noch von den Vorbesitzern rosa gestrichene dritte Kinderzimmer umstreichen wollen, wenn es ein Junge geworden wre.  :hmmm...:  

Binden brauchst Du ja auf jeden Fall - davon hatte ich jedes Mal zu wenige.  :bhh:  Immer verschtzt. 

LG
Ally

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Also hab ich heute im dm zumindest Binden gekauft.  so zur Einstimmung...



 :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:  Das hatte ich mir auch berlegt, demnchst zu tun!  :Top:  :Grinnnss!: 

Hauptsache gro und auslaufsicher, richtig?! 


Werde mal meine 3 BE essen, obwohl ich kaum Hunger habe. :schnarch...:

----------


## Lava

> Ich habe die bisher erworbene Babywsche gewaschen, nach Gre und Art sortiert und in die Wickelkommode gepackt. Da kamen die Hormone durch, hab mich voll gefreut. War das schn!


Hehe, kenn ich. Kleckerweise haben wir immer mehr Sachen dazu bekommen, mein Mann hat in den USA auch noch was fr 6 und 9 Monate gekauft. Und gestern beim Zusammen Legen dachte ich so "bald haben wir ein Ding, was da rein passt"  ::-oopss: 
Aber ich kann immer noch nicht unterscheiden, was vom dem Kram jetzt ein Schlafanzug ist und was nicht. Sieht fr mich alles aus wie Schlafanzug  ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Wir hatten bis Gre 74 oder so nie Schlafanzge,  da ein Strampler doch eh das gleiche Ding ist und nicht unbedingt schlafende Brchen zur Nacht getragen werden mssen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Salzi19

Ich htte nicht damit gerechnet, dass man sooo viel geschenkt bekommt zur Geburt  :Blush:  Bis Gre 86 muss ich dem Kleinen wahrscheinlich jetzt nichts mehr kaufen und danach haben wir ja noch die Sachen von den Groen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## aschenputtel1977

Ich bin ja Stramplerverfechter.. Die mit Arm sind fr mich Schlafanzge, die ohne Arm TagAnzge  :Smilie:

----------


## Salzi19

So seh ich das auch  :Grinnnss!:  Wobei ich im Nachhinein lieber mehr Strampler ohne Fe dran gehabt htte, die passen schon kaum noch  ::-oopss:  Hab die ersten Sachen schon wieder wegsortiert, weil sie zu klein geworden sind.

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich liebe Strampler auch. Hosen sind so unpraktisch im Vergleich. 
Und Wickelbodies sind auch toll! Von denen hatte ich immer zu wenig.
"Echte" Schlafanzge gab es bei uns auch erst mit ca. einem Jahr.

----------


## McBeal

Schlafanzge gabs hier auch erst sehr, sehr spt und derzeit trgt hier kein Kind welche.  :bhh:  
Abendliches Umziehen hat hier immer nur Stress verursacht, daher geht’s hier in den normalen Klamotten ins Bett (wenn sie nicht verdreckt sind natrlich, der Groe schwitzt total und schlft hufig nur in Unterwsche) und die Zhne werden selbstverstndlich geputzt und die kleine bekommt eine frische Windel und den Schlafsack an. 

Wickelbodys habe ich auch geliebt.

LG
Ally

----------


## Muriel

Danke Ally, dass ich nicht die einzige Floddermutti bin, die ihren Kindern nicht immer per Zwang den Schlafanzug berstlpt. Dummerweise verschiebt sich das Problem dann aber in den nchsten Morgen, da ich dann doch etwas dagegen habe, dass die Nachtklamotten auch tagsber noch anbehalten werden  ::-oopss:

----------


## McBeal

Morgens wird hier selbstverstndlich (der Witterung, aber nicht unbedingt dem allgemeinen Geschmack entsprechend) alles neu angezogen. Mit Schlafanzug htte man die Umziehsituation ja aber auch, da reicht mir einmal am Tag.  :Grinnnss!:  Nur nach dem Baden (hier etwa wchentlich) wollen die Groen immer unbedingt einen Schlafanzug tragen...

LG
Ally

----------


## Eilika

Hier gab es Schlafanzug schon immer als Teil des Abend Rituals... von Geburt an. War aber auch nie ein Problem...

----------


## Lava

Ich frage mich eh, wie das wird, da wir selber nie Schlafanzug tragen. Mein Mann besitzt sowas nicht mal  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Laelya

Also hier gibt es seit jeher Schlafanzug. Wir hatten zwar mal eine Phase (irgendwann zwischen dem 1 und 2 LJ) in der aber allgemein umziehen mit weinen und schreien quittiert wurde. Aber das wurde ausgestanden. Und nun ist es fr die Kleine absolut selbstverstndlich das zum Schlafen gehen ein Schlafanzug angezogen wird. Sie kennt es aber auch von den Tageseltern und von der Kita, sodass es da auch kein Problem gibt.

Ich hab eh schon immer Nachtwsche gehabt, mein Mann aber vorher immer nackt geschlafen. Da die Kleine das absolut nicht mag und darauf besteht das Papa bitte was anzieht ( :Grinnnss!: ) schlft er nun auch in Shorts und T-Shirt.

----------


## Lava

Man stelle sich vor, die erzhlen das im Kindergarten rum  :Blush:

----------


## Muriel

Ich mchte nicht wissen, was Erzieherinnen so alles wissen...  :Grinnnss!:  
An Bade- bzw. Duschtagen wird hier auch immer der Schlafanzug angezogen,  mittlerweile eigentlich auch so recht hufig. Die ganz extreme Phase,wo das keiner wollte, ist derzeit abgeflaut, was ja nicht heit, dass das so bleiben muss. Aber der neuePeppa Wutz Pyjama von K3 wird so geliebt, dass es da gar keine Diskussion gibt  :hmmm...:

----------


## vanilleeis

PEEEEEEPPAAA Wutz....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Helenchen liebte ihre Schlafanzge  :Love:  ... ganz kuschelig rosa-wei gestreifte von alnatura. Und weil sie sie so liebte, hatten wir sie in ganz vielen Gren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

> PEEEEEEPPAAA Wutz....


Es wird geliebt (von den Kleinen) und gehasst vom Papa  :Grinnnss!:  Ich kenne die Synchronsprecherin von Mama Wutz, die ist so cool, deswegen mag ich die Serie jetzt auch, auch wenn sie eigentlich bescheuert ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## Salzi19

Mein Mann hat ja alle gesammelten Bob der Baumeister, Benjamin Blmchen, usw. CDs aufgehoben... Da graust es mir jetzt schon davor  :Grinnnss!:  am schlimmsten fand ich bisher SpongeBob und Hannah Montana  ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Schwupps, und so schnell landet man auf Meulis Ignore-Liste oder Hater-Liste trifft es wahrscheinlich eher  :hmmm...:

----------


## Salzi19

Wegen SpongeBob?  :Grinnnss!: 

Toll fand ich die Zeit, in der wir jedes Wochenende Disneyfilme und Asterix geschaut haben, da freu ich mich schon wieder drauf  :Love:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wegen eben diesem  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

Ich hoffe ja ich kann meinem Kind Familie Feuerstein, Tom&Jerry und Bugs Bunny nahe bringen  :Love:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wenn ich es geschafft habe, meinem Kind Jim Knopf, Urmel, Ernie und Bert und all die anderen Kameraden nahe zu bringen (und als Bonbon auch noch Loriot!), dann schaffst du das auch! Einfach alles eine Frage der Beflutung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Espressa

Frisch geschlpfte Babies tragen hier quasi stndig Schlafanzge, fr Winzlinge finde ich coole Ausgehkleidung irgendwie sehr unpraktisch und so bleibt sie Ausnahmesituationen vorbehalten.
Einteiler halt zum schlafen, dass mglichst nix am Bauch drckt. Die kleine steigt jetzt mit Gr 92 auf Zweiteiler um (die alten von K1m). 
Und hier wird nachts ausnahmslos im Pyjama geschlafen, mit zumindest gewaschenen Hnden und geputzten Zhnen, aber eh auch geduscht alle zwei Tage zumindest. Die Kinder schlafen ja regelmig bei uns im Bett, da will ich keinesfalls Klamotten drin haben, die sonst schon was wei ich wo waren. 
In der Phase der Wurmbekmpfung wurden sie morgens und abends gewaschen und in frische Unterwsche gesteckt, Pyjama alle 2 Tage neu. Dagegen ist das jetzige waschen und umziehen echt wenig...

----------


## Eilika

Ich muss hier eher kmpfen, dass sie nicht stndig baden. Die wrden tglich... bei uns wird alle 3 Tage gebadet.

----------


## Salzi19

Welche von den ganzen Babykursangeboten (z.B. Pekip, Babyschwimmen) sind empfehlenswert?

----------


## roxolana

Das, worauf du Lust hast. Den Babys ist es schnurz, es ist ja eh nur fr die Mtter. Ich selbst habe auer Rckbildungskurs nichts gemacht. Hab mich zwar fr einen Babymassagekurs angemeldet, aber der ist nicht zustande gekommen. Auf Pekip & Co. hatte ich keinen Bock.

----------


## McBeal

Ich fand Pekip vor allem beim ersten toll, ist aber sehr von den Leuten abhngig. Mit vieren aus dem Kurs des Groen (Ende 2011 gestartet) treffen wir ins immer noch. Babymassage habe ich gemacht, fand ich aber doof, Babyschwimmen war mir immer mit der Umziehe- und Fhnerei zu anstrengend. Ist alles individuell.

LG
Ally

----------


## Espressa

Babyschwimmen ist halt der Klassiker mit Erst- und Einzelkind. An sich auch mehr frs Kontakteknpfen, hatte bei uns aber durchaus bewegungseldmente fr die Muttis. PEKIP fand ich ganz nett, aber eher den zweiten Teil im zweiten Lebenshalbjahr, da machen die Babies einfach schon mehr. 
Rckbildung ist sowieso zu empfehlen, ich glaube htte ich das Angebot, wrde ich gern zu Kanga oder sonstigem Fitnesskurs mit Baby gehen.

----------


## denkstdu

Also ich wrde auch beim 2. Kind immer wieder zum Babyschwimmen gehen. Es war einfach schn, unser kleiner hat sich wohl gefhlt und ich glaube die sympathie zum Wasser wurde damit auch gelegt.
Babymassage fand er nicht so toll, hat aber der Hlfte immer geweint, aber ich habe wenigstens etwas Fusohlenreflex und so gelernt, was ich zu Hause bei Bauchweh auch anwenden konnte bei dem kleinen Fratz.

----------


## teletubs

Wir waren nur mit der grossen beim Babyschwimmen. Danach war es halt schwierig mit einem Kind im Schlepptau Babyschwimmen zu machen. Aber der kleine mag das Wasser auch. Und die Handgriffe hat man ja im Babyschwimmen gelernt. Fr andere Sachen ausser Rckbildung hatte ich einfach keine Zeit...bei 14 Wochen Mutterschutz kann man ja nicht soviel machen.

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich htte gerne Rckbildung gemacht, die Kurse waren aber immer um 11 oder so und ich htte erst einen Platz bekommen, als ich schon wieder arbeiten musste.
Ansonsten hab ich nichts an Kursen gemacht (wollte ich nicht, weil mir selbst die Treffen mit einzelnen Mttern nur Stress bereitet haben. Die waren irgendwie trotz Schlafdefizit etc. so glcklich und ich unglckliche Mama fhlte mich durch den Vergleich noch schlechter).
Kanga wrde ich auch total gerne probieren wenn der Beckenboden mitmacht. Mal sehen ob es das hier irgendwo gibt!

----------


## jassyh

Rckbildung habe ich auch gemacht. Da gab es hier reichlich Kurse. Teilweise mit Kindebetreuung. 
Dann wren wir in einem Fabelkurs. Das war zum Kontakteknpfen tatschlich super. Sind eine Truppe von bis zu 6 Muttis mit Kindern, die sich auch heute noch regelmig treffen. Mein Freundeskreis ist nmlich sonst zu Medizinerlastig. 

Ich msste wieder mehr Rckbildung machen. Habe das Gefhl meine Rektusdiastese weitet sich.  :Oh nee...:  Beckenboden hat nie so gelitten....

----------


## Salzi19

Rckbildung luft bei mir ber die Hebamme, der Kurs ist ab Mitte Februar. Ansonsten werde ich mal nach babyschwimmen schauen, wenn der Kleine ein bisschen lter ist. ich wrde schon gerne mehr Kontakt zu Mttern mit gleichaltrigen Babys finden, auer meiner besten Freundin kenn ich sonst fast nur Kinderlose bzw. welche mit greren Kindern.

----------


## Eilika

Rckbildung finde ich schon wichtig. Und mit Kurs ist man konsequenter. Und mir haben diese 90 Minuten Auszeit jeweils extrem gut getan. Mal rauskommen, keinem schauen mssen, nix hren mssen, einfach mal kurz auf mich fokussieren. Mit B war ich dann noch beim Babyschwimmen. Bei M htte ich nicht gewusst, wie das organisieren... aber sie liebt Wasser und Schwimmbad auch so total. Mit beiden Kindern war ich recht regelmssig bei so einem offenen Treff in meiner Hebammenpraxis. Da gab es immer Mittwoch Nachmittag 2 Stunden Open House mit Kaffee und Obst und Keksen. Eine Hebamme war da, falls irgendwer Fragen hatte und sonst hat man einfach geplaudert. Aber wirklich Freundschaften oder so sind da keine entstanden...

----------


## Bille11

Eilika - mit wie vielen Muttis bist Du denn (da Schweiz und etwas anders als in D) so wirklich befreundet, seit den Kindern. Quasi diese Mutti- und Spielfreundschaften? Gerne auch teletubs. 
Gibt es da einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Lndern?

Diese Schwimm- PEKIP- und Sonstwaskurse sind ja vermutlich dafr da, oder?

----------


## Eilika

Mh... Muttis im Sinne von auch darber kennengelernt sind es eine und eine halbe  :hmmm...:  Die eine, mit der ich echt ab und an was mache und mit der ich mich echt gut verstehe, habe ich im Schwangerschaftsyoga kennengelernt. Die halbe (da ist das Problem, dass sie dann noch umgezogen sind und daher nicht mehr so nah wohnen und es jetzt echt umstndlich ist) in der Rckbildung. Beim ganzen Baby-Kram (Babyschwimmen und so) hat sich nix ergeben, was lngerfristig gewesen wre...
Dann habe ich noch 2 gute Freundinnen mittlerweile, die eigentlich mal Arbeitskolleginnen waren. Beide haben Kinder im hnlichen Alter und mit beiden habe ich aber vor den Kindern nicht gross was gemacht. Das kam dann echt ber das "Kinder im gleichen Alter - lass doch mal was machen" und mit beiden mache ich mittlerweile auch mal ohne die Kinder was.

----------


## Lava

Mal ne andere Frage: meine Hebamme hat mir heute gesagt, was sie frs Wochenbett unbedingt haben mchte. Darunter waren ihr auch Milchauffangschalen wichtig. Hab sie mir auch gleich mal gekauft. Bisher hab ich davon hier noch gar nichts gelesen. Hat die jemand benutzt? Auerdem hat sie auf eine Milchflasche mit Sauger in Firschform wrt gelegt, weil die Kinder da eher saugen wrden, whrend sie bei den Kieferdingern eher beien wrden  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tragezwerg

Diese Milchauffangdinger hab ich auch benutzt, zum einen als Abstandshalter fr wunde Brustwarzen im BH und als tatschliche Auffangbehlter an der gerade nicht benutzten Brust. Sind dabei aber gerne ber gelaufen (Milchfabrik  :Blush: )

----------


## Salzi19

@lava: Meint sie diesen Sauger hier: https://walz-images.walz.de/v2/300x3...a-p1468586.jpg ? Den hatten wir auch ein paar Tage fr die abgepumpte Muttermilch, da musste sich der Kleine schon ganz schn anstrengen was rauszubekommen  :Grinnnss!: 
Zum Thema mgliche Saugverwirrung sagt aber auch jeder was anderes  ::-oopss:  Meine Hebamme hat z.B. gemeint, das wrde in der Realitt wohl eher selten vorkommen. Ist wahrscheinlich aber auch sehr babyabhngig.

----------


## Lava

> Sind dabei aber gerne ber gelaufen (Milchfabrik )


Meine Hebamme hat heute den Begriff "Milchkuh" benutzt  :Grinnnss!:  Mal sehen, was kommt  ::-oopss: 

@Salzi: Nee, einfach ne normale Milchflasche aus Glas mit Sauger in Kirschform. Und als Auffangschalen sowas hier: http://okmedical-team.com/images/mut...tschalengr.jpg
Alles von einer Firma namens Baby Frank. Sei viel billiger als Medela, NUK & Co.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Salzi19

Beim Abpumpen kam ich mir immer vor wie an einer Melkmaschine  :Blush:

----------


## Lava

Eine Pumpe bruchte ich erstmal nicht, meinte sie. Eher spter, wenn man wieder arbeiten geht und noch stillt. Ich denke, ich halte mich erstmal an ihre Ratschlge. Zur Not kann man sowas ja in der Apotheke ausleihen.

----------


## Salzi19

http://www.baby-frank.de/bettnaesseralarmgeraet 
Was es nicht alles gibt....

----------


## Eilika

Schalen hatte ich nie. Sauger wie Schnuller von Mam. Letztlich ausprobieren. Gepumpt habe ich eigentlich von Anfang an... sptestens dann fr die Rckbildung...

----------


## denkstdu

Also ich habe da einfach ein ganz normales kleines Glas drunter gehalten als es auf der freien Seite lief.Das Gong auch ohne komische Schalen.

----------


## tragezwerg

> Also ich habe da einfach ein ganz normales kleines Glas drunter gehalten als es auf der freien Seite lief.Das Gong auch ohne komische Schalen.


Dafr htte ich bei meinem stillunfhigen Zappelkind gar keine Hand frei gehabt...

----------


## Eilika

Ich habe halt entsprechend oft die Stilleinlagen gewechselt am Anfang...

----------


## teletubs

Milchauffangschalen...sehr geil und noch nie was davon gehrt. Wer es braucht, warum nicht. 
Die Sauger hatte ich einmal im Spital benutzen mssen, aber waren vllig unpraktisch und K2m nahm den nicht.

Bzgl Freundschaften...habe eine bei einem Kurs kennengelernt und ber sie noch paar andere. Zwei sind wirklich enge Freundschaften geworden. Dann kommt noch eine andere Bekannte aus dem Ausland zurck, deren Kind so alt wie K1w ist. Mittlerweile find ich die Anzahl an Freunden ausreichend um zumindestens ab und zu mal jemanden zu treffen. Momentan fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit!

----------


## murkel

Ich habe Saugverwirrung bei Kind 3 aufgrund vom Schnuller kennenlernen drfen. Gibt es also doch. Aber wirklich kindabhngig. 
Deswegen empfehle ich, wirklich zu schauen, ob der Sauger (egal ob Flasche oder Schnuller) gebraucht wird und evtl. auf kurze Zeiten zu beschrnken. Kind 3 ist, seitdem er sich damals so schwer getan hat mit dem Wechsel Brust/Sauger, bisher ohne Sauger aufgewachsen (und wird mit jetzt fast 2,5 auch keinen mehr kriegen). 

Milchpumpen sind manchmal am Anfang auch zum Anregen der Milchbildung gut.

----------


## McBeal

Hier gabs ja eine Saugverwirrung durch notwendiges Zufttern bei Nummer eins, die leider auch zum Abstillen gefhrt hat, sodass mir fr Kind zwei und drei keinerlei Sauger mehr ins Haus kamen. Hat gut funktioniert und tut es noch. 
Ich teile also inzwischen die Meinung vieler Hebammen, dass es eigentlich besser ist, weder Flaschen noch Pre zuhause zu haben und sowas ja im Notfall, wenn dann doch zugefttert werden muss und das per Flasche geschehen soll, schnell besorgt ist.

Achso, Rckbildung ist natrlich sehr wichtig, steht fr mich auer Frage. Bei der Dritten habe ich auch sehr viel zuhause gemacht/machen mssen.

LG
Ally

----------


## Arrhythmie

Meine trinkt an der Brust und wenn ich nicht da bin, bekommt sie die Flasche mit abgepumpter Milch. Auch mit dem Medela Calma Sauger den Salzi gepostet hat. Das klappt perfekt.
Am ersten und zweiten Tag nach Geburt hat sich abgepumpte Milch und auch zweimal Pre bekommen, da ich nicht gleich zu ihr konnte. Dachte nach Geburt dass es eine Katastrophe gibt mit dem Stillen, da das Kind ja direkt weg kam. Aber... Nichts dergleichen. Madame trinkt sowohl perfekt an der Brust als auch am Flschchen abgepumpte Milch

----------


## Salzi19

> Ich teile also inzwischen die Meinung vieler Hebammen, dass es eigentlich besser ist, weder Flaschen noch Pre zuhause zu haben und sowas ja im Notfall, wenn dann doch zugefttert werden muss und das per Flasche geschehen soll, schnell besorgt ist.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Je nachdem wo man wohnt und wie der ET liegt kann man da ganz schn aufgeschmissen sein. Eine Bekannte von mir durfte ihren Mann nachts zur 20km entfernten Notapotheke schicken um was zu holen und die hatten gerade noch so eine Packung brig. Oder bei mir wars ja vor den ganzen Weihnachtsfeiertagen, da htte ich ohne was zu hause keine Ruhe gehabt.

----------


## McBeal

Aber wird nachts pltzlich zuhause eine Zuftterindikation gestellt? Normalerweise kommen Hebammen ja tagsber und haben selbst auch oft Probepackumgen oder es wird schon in der Klinik zum Zufttern geraten.Und soviel zufttern muss man ja anfangs gar nicht. Und Lava wohnt in Berlin... Diese Notfallsituation halte ich da fr sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Arrhythmie, es ist super, dass es so gut klappt, aber theoretische kann jede Flasche irgendwann zum Problem werden. Hier ist es sechs Wochen lang gut gegangen und dann pltzlich nicht mehr, auch mit dem calma.

LG
Ally

----------


## Lava

Ich denke meine Hebamme will die Flasche sofort, weil sie ein bestimmtes Stillschema hat. Sie meint, die Vormilch reich zwar kalorientechnisch aus, die Kinder htten aber Durst. Deswegen schlgt sie vor, an Tag 2 und 3 nach Geburt nach dem Stillen dem Kind einfach etwas Wasser anzubieten. Wenn dann der Milcheinschuss kommt, nicht mehr.

----------


## denkstdu

Dann gibt doch dem Baby mit ner kleinen 5mk Spritze und deinem kleinen Finger zu Hilfe etwas Wasser in den Mund, so kommt es zu keiner Saugverwirrung. Ich finde dieses Rangehen echt komisch, aber ok, Hebammen sind im allgemeinen (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die ich kennen gelernt habe) sehr speziell. 
Ich habe meinem Fratz auch im Krankenhaus eine Nacht zweimal damit etwas Flssigkeit gegeben und gleichzeitig gepumpt damit es endlich mehr luft und dann war gut, dafr extra ne Flasche zu kaufen und zu riskieren dass er dann nie wie wieder die Brust nimmt nein.
Und Lava willst du ambulant entbinden? Weil an Tag 2 und drei bist du ja sonst noch im KH, die haben zur Not da auch Flaschen da....

----------


## Salzi19

> Aber wird nachts pltzlich zuhause eine Zuftterindikation gestellt?


Ich fr mich hab das nachts so entschieden, weil ich nahe dran aus lauter Verzweiflung aus dem Fenster zu springen  ::-oopss:  Ist aber sicher nicht der Normalfall und ich hoffe fr Lava und alle anderen, die stillen wollen, das das bei ihnen besser klappt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

> Und Lava willst du ambulant entbinden? Weil an Tag 2 und drei bist du ja sonst noch im KH, die haben zur Not da auch Flaschen da....


Ja, aber die haben nach Ansicht meiner Hebamme ja die falsche Saugerform da  ::-oopss: 

Hebammen sind halt sehr speziell, aber ich will mich jetzt mit meiner auch nicht berwerfen, wenn ich von vornherein alles ablehne, was sie mir vorschlgt  :Nixweiss:  Die macht das seit 30 Jahren so, also wird sie schon wissen, was sie tut.

----------


## tragezwerg

> Ich denke meine Hebamme will die Flasche sofort, weil sie ein bestimmtes Stillschema hat. Sie meint, die Vormilch reich zwar kalorientechnisch aus, die Kinder htten aber Durst. Deswegen schlgt sie vor, an Tag 2 und 3 nach Geburt nach dem Stillen dem Kind einfach etwas Wasser anzubieten. Wenn dann der Milcheinschuss kommt, nicht mehr.


Ganz ehrlich: Mutter Natur hat das schon so eingerichtet, dass das bisschen Milch bis zum Milcheinschuss reicht. Ich finde da die Infobltter von z.B. der LaLeche Liga sehr gut, die haben mir echt geholfen. Da gibt es auch ein Infoblatt mit "Ammenmrchen", das erklrt sehr gut diese ganzen Sachen.
Mit diesem (physiologisch total unntigen) Wasser zufttern macht man sich wirklich selbst die Stillprobleme! Ich hab das im Bekanntenkreis jetzt schon so oft gesehen, dass vorm Milcheinschuss ohne jegliche Indikation Wasser oder Milch zugefttert wird. Wenn das Kind nicht bermig abnimmt und fit ist verhungert es auch nicht. Und wenn es erstmal die Flasche hatte, an der das Trinken ja deutlich leichter geht als an der Brust, klappt halt bei vielen der Wechsel nicht mehr. Auerdem legt man es wegen des Zuftterns u.U. seltener an, dann reicht die Mutterilch erst recht nicht weil nicht ausreichend stimuliert wird etc pp.
Ich hatte da zum Glck eine moderne und vor allem entspannte Hebamme, die einfach abgewartet hat.

----------


## Eilika

Ich wre auch mit Wasser fr kleine Kinder sehr sehr sehr zurckhaltend!! 

Beim ersten Kind hatte ich ja echt Probleme mit Stillen. Der war einfach von dieser 30 Stunden Geburt so erschpft, dass er nicht saugen mochte. Da habe ich dann in der ersten Woche gepumpt und gebechert... und nach 6 Tagen ging der Knoten auf und er hat an der Brust getrunken als wre nie was gewesen. Kind 2 war nach 3 Stunden Turbogeburt so fit, dass sie schon im Kreisssaal richtig gesaugt hat. Die hat dafr im Gegensatz zum grossen Bruder ihren Schnuller von Anfang an geliebt (Benni wollte den nie so recht und nach ein paar Wochen gar nicht mehr). Aus der Flasche Milch getrunken haben bei meiner Abwesenheit beide die ersten 3 Monate problemlos und dann gar nicht mehr. Wasser aus der Flasche ging immer und unabhngig von der Saugerform. B hat dann mit etwa 10 Monaten begonnen, auch etwas Kuhmilch aus der Flasche zu nehmen. Da warte ich bei M noch drauf. Die will weder Kuhmilch noch Muttermilch noch Pulvermilch noch *Schande ber uns* Kakao aus der Flasche. Alles mit Milch geht nach wie vor nur aus Mama. Wasser aus der Flasche geht problemlos... was wird mein Mann einen Spass haben, wenn ich dann im Mrz die Indikation zum kalten Entzug stelle... (mal sehen, ob ich es dann echt bers Herz bringe)...

Aber: auch ich hatte jeweils eine Packung PRE hier. Ich fand die Pumpe zu Hause mega beruhigend. Und ich bin der Meinung, die Dinge lieber daheim zu haben und nicht zu brauchen als andersrum. Und wenn es nur fr Mutters Nerven ist!

----------


## denkstdu

Ohja ich war auch froh, dass ich die ersten zwei Wochen die  Vertretung meiner eigentlichen Hebamme hatte, die war total entspannt und locker. Als dann meine eigentliche Hebamme kam und den Gewichtsverlauf angeschaut hat, kam nur er muss mehr zunehmen, das geht ja gar nicht ist prozentual nicht im richtigen Mastab das ist zu wenig, deine Milch muss fettiger werden, du musst Avocados essen, die haben viel Fett... Ja klar ich futter was, was mir nicht schmeckt, schau ihn dir an der ist gut drauf und trinkt viel an der Brust. Er wird gro werden und gedeihen. Und so war es auch, ist immer noch ein zarter Mensch und eher klein. Vertraut etwas auf eure Mutterinstinkte die kommen schon auch wenn man nicht glaubt, dass es sie noch gibt. 
Sie war dann glaube ich nicht mehr so oft da, erst Recht dann nicht, als ich ihr sagte, dass wir ber das Impfen nicht sprechen mssen oder diskutieren, da mein Kind geimpft wird (sie absoluter Gegner)

----------


## Muriel

Und lass dir ja sicht einreden, das Kind drfe nicht "nur an der Brust nuckeln". Klingt bei 30 Jahren im Geschft etwas so  :Grinnnss!:  Non-nutritives Saugen ist gerade heim ersten Kind sehr wichtig. Ja, macht die Mamillen wund und ist nicht immer angenehm. Aber damit die Milch in Gang kommt, muss ein Reiz gesetzt werden.

----------


## Miss_H

Nur so als Info. Apotheken fhren nicht unbedingt Babynahrung und Zubehr. Denn in Normalfall werden die Produkte in der Drogerie gekauft. Die Lagerkosten und MHD sind Grund es nicht vorrtig zu haben.

----------


## tragezwerg

Eine gute Freundin von mir wurde auch von so einer "traditionellen" Hebamme betreut und hatte dank dieser nicht nur frchterliche Stillprobleme, sondern auch die totale Verunsicherung, weil die Tipps der Hebamme genau entgegengesetzt zu ihrem eigenen Instinkt waren. Sie hat dann die Hebamme gewechselt (auf meine Hebamme), danach war es dann leichter. Bei dem aktuellen Hebammenmangel hat man aber auch keine wirkliche Wahl mehr. Meine fhrt 50km einfach zu mir, weil wir uns halt kennen umd mgen.

----------


## McBeal

hm, Neugeborenen Wasser zu fttern kann verdammt gefhrlich werden! Auf keinen Fall Wasser fttern! So lange und so oft stillen, wie gewnscht und wenn es dann notwendig wird (was durch zu hohe Gewichtsabnahme/ ein zu langsames Zunehmen nachgewiesen werden muss), dann gibt’s Pre. Kein Wasser! Wenn der Magen mit Wasser voll ist, kann zu wenig Milch getrunken und zu wenig Zucker aufgenommen werden (Gefahr der Hypoglykmie) und es kann im Extremfall zu Elektrolytproblemen kommen bei reinem Wasser. Auerdem ist der Gewichtsverlauf verflscht, wenn Bauch und Blade mit Wasser gefllt sind. Lass den Quatsch bitte!

LG
Ally

----------


## Lava

Wie gesagt, hier gehts um die ersten paar Tage bis zum Milcheinschuss. Super. Jetzt BIN ich verunsichert.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Muriel

Genau diese Tage sind aber die, wo das Wasser eben im besten Fall berflssig ist. Ich verstehe Deine Verunsicherung, ist ja auch tzend, wenn man verschiedene Meinungen hrt, aber bitte glaub uns das diesbezglich. Insbesondere Allys Ausfhrungen sind ja sehr fundiert.

----------


## McBeal

http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/zufuet...ugeborenen.pdf

----------


## jassyh

Ach das Stillen ist echt so ein Thema.
Ich wollte ja unbedingt, durch die Sectio und den ganzen Stress hat das mit dem milcheinschuss nicht wirklich geklappt. 
War froh um meine Hebamme die mich recht klar durch die Zeit gelotst hat. Pumpen plus medela Calma Sauger zum Fttern der Muttermilch. Zufttern mit Pre. Bei uns ging der Umstieg auf nur Brust erstaunlich gut. Flaschenftterung wurde anschlieend verweigert. 

Fr mich im Nachhinein ein Fehler. Ich hatte nix zu hause. Musste Pumpe, Sauger, Flschchen und Pre noch besorgen. Was noch mehr Stress und noch weniger Milch bedeutet hat. Auerdem hab ich vergessen zu Essen und zu Trinken am Tag der Entlassung, das war einer der grten Fehler bei mir. Sich um die eigene Nahrungsaufnahme zu kmmern ist auch enorm wichtig. 
Meine Mutter hat uns dann Suppen gekocht. Das hat sehr geholfen. 
So ein bisschen learning by doing ist leider dabei. Oben genannte Fehler wrde ich bei einem Zweiten vermeiden wollen

----------


## Espressa

> Wie gesagt, hier gehts um die ersten paar Tage bis zum Milcheinschuss. Super. Jetzt BIN ich verunsichert.


Ach was, es ist im Grunde ganz einfach. Das Neugeborene hat einen sehr starken Saugreflex, nuckelt zunchst an allem - dem elterlichen Finger, den eigenen Fusten - natrlich auch an der Mutterbrust, so diese auch angeboten wird. Hier passieren die ersten Fehler, man darf einfach nicht denken, das Kind „knne nicht schon wieder stillen wollen“, oder aus welchen Grnden auch immer nicht anlegen. Im Zweifel IMMER Brust anbieten, egal wie schrg/ oft (stndig!) es einem vorkommt. Denn wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist die Stimulation der Brust auch wichtig fr die Milchbildung. (Und auch Spannen oder Knoten in der Brust oder sonstiges mtterliches Unbehagen sind sehr gute und legitime Grnde, anzulegen.) 
Und mal im Ernst - sooo wenig Kolostrum ist es gar nicht, was da kommt wenn das Kind viel nuckelt, hier hat es schon fr erste „Ktzerchen“ gereicht, das Bett was stndig voll gelber Spuckflecken, noch bevor „echte“ weie Milch kam. Es ist also mehr als genug fr den winzigen Magen, der noch gar kein „Flschchen voll“ fassen kann. Logischerweise ist Nachschub einfach oft ntig, die paar ml sind halt auch schnell wieder verdaut.
Soweit so gut.
Jetzt kann es aber mal sein, dass das Kind nicht trinkt. Scheinbar nicht will, mde ist, lieber schlft. Hatte ich hier 3 mal. Da kann man beherzt die Brust massieren und ausstreichen, die Paar Trpfchen Kolostrum mit Lffel oder kleinster Spritze auffangen und dem Kind einflen - damit kamen hier alle „auf den Geschmack“. Ganz im Ernst, das ginge mit Pumpe gar nicht, weil es so wenig an Menge ist, dass nur alles damit verschmiert wre, aber nix mehr ans Kind ginge.

Daher: Pumpe unntig. Flasche auch. Den Bedarf an Extranahrung hat man auch nicht so berraschend und pltzlich, dass man sich bevorraten msste. Und was nicht rumliegt, wird auch nicht unntig eingesetzt. Sinnvoller ist gute Beratung und Aufklrung, wie oft und lange anfangs gestillt werden sollte. Ist meine Meinung.
Sehr toller link brigens von Ally.

----------


## teletubs

Ich war ja beide Male in der glcklichen Lage und hatte von Anfang an genug, wenn nicht gar zuviel Milch. Hatte bei beiden Pre daheim, was wir bei K1w dann weiterverschenkt haben. Und ich war auch froh eine Milchpumpe gehabt zu haben, weil ich gerade bei K1w so einen abartigen Milcheinschuss hatte. Ausstreichen war vllig nutzlos...aber eben jedem das Seine. Ich fand und finde meine Hebamme einfach klasse, denn sie hat nie gesagt so und so...sie hat untersttzt, ntzliche Tipps gegeben und keine Ahnung, ich habe mich auch irgendwie auf irgendeinen Instinkt verlassen  :Nixweiss:  Habe mir auch nie Gedanken gemacht, ob das Kind zuviel oder zu wenig trinken knnte. Keine Ahnung, wie es gelaufen wre, wenn das mit dem Stillen nicht geklappt htte.

----------


## Salzi19

Was haltet ihr von Nasensaugern?

----------


## tragezwerg

Haben keinen und hab auch nie das Gefhl gehabt einen zu brauchen. Ich bin allerdings auch bei Suglingen grozgig mit abschwellenden Nasentropfen.

----------


## Colourful

Ich unterschreibe das, was Ally und Espressa geschrieben haben 100%.
Ich wrde gern spter die Ausbildung zur IBCLC machen, schaffe ich leider momentan nicht, aber htte ich sooooo Lust drauf. 
Und ja, ich stille meine Motte heute auf den Tag genau seit 34 Monaten.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Espressa

> Was haltet ihr von Nasensaugern?


Ich hab so ein simples gummiding vom dm, funktioniert erst bei etwas greren Kindern so richtig, ab 1 Jahr so. Sonst kriegt man es noch nicht richtig ins Nasenloch. Schon nicht so schlecht wenn die Zwerge noch nicht aktiv schnutzen. Andererseits laufen sie dann aber auch schon rum und es luft von allein der Schwerkraft folgend raus... 
irgendein mechanisches Ding oder gar einen frn Staubsauger finde ich aber bertrieben und verzichtbar.

----------


## McBeal

Ich wrde auch gern die IBCLC-Ausbildung machen, bin ja nur leider nicht mehr auf der Neo und habe keine Ahnung, wie ich meine Stunden zusammenbekommen sollte. Naja, vielleicht ergibt sich in der Zukunft ja nochmal eine Mglichkeit.

Wir hatten nosefrida. Fand ich in der Suglingszeit gut.

LG
Ally

----------


## Muriel

Mucex  kostet da 1,50€ und ist perfekt. Passt berall rein.

----------


## Salzi19

Danke fr eure Tipps! Momentan besteht zum Glck noch kein Bedarf, aber die erste Erkltung wird irgendwann kommen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Lava

Also meine Hebamme (ja, die *husthust*) schwrt auf den von Baby Frank. Da ist ein Schlauch dran, der zu einem Filter fhrt und an einem weiteren Schlauch vom Filter aus ist ein Mundstck dran. Man muss also selber absaugen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

So ist der Mucex auch, sehr praktisch. Und man kann den Sog vernnftig dosieren und kommt ja nicht mit dem Schnodder durch den Auffangbehlter in kontakt. 
Edit: Sehe gerade, dass der Mucex wirklich knapp einsfuffzich in jeder apotheke erhltlich und der Baby Frank 10€ kostet  :hmmm...:

----------


## Eilika

Klingt gleich wie Nose Frida. Ich mag den von der Migros. Blo gibt es den halt in D nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> Edit: Sehe gerade, dass der Mucex wirklich knapp einsfuffzich in jeder apotheke erhltlich


Das werde ich mal berprfen.

----------


## Milana

Also wir schulen ja alle unsere Eltern in Kochsalz-Nasensplung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## denkstdu

Ich hatte auch keine Sauger. Kochsalztropfen, richtige Nasentropfen und wenn es ganz schlimm war und richtig gelbes eitriges Zeug raus kam gab es Rhinoguttae Nasentropfen ach und Engelswurzbalsam. Ich finde es klingt schlimmer als es meistens ist. Die kleinen strt es weniger.

----------


## roxolana

> Also wir schulen ja alle unsere Eltern in Kochsalz-Nasensplung


Das hat uns die Kinderrztin damals auch empfohlen. 10-er NaCl und 10-er Spritze, fertig ist die Nasensplung... Meine Tochter mochte es aber nicht so wirklich.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salzi19

Was hilft am besten gegen gertete speckfalten am Hals?  :Blush:  ich versuche sie so gut es geht sauber zu halten, aber von alleine geht es nicht mehr weg  :grrrr....:

----------


## aschenputtel1977

Heilwolle!

----------


## Salzi19

Die Empfehlung hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber wie krieg ich die am Hals befestigt?  ::-oopss:

----------


## tragezwerg

Das mit der Heilwolle hab ich am Hals auch nicht hinbekommen. Bei meiner Tochter half am besten konsequentes trockenhalten =Milchkotze direkt entfernen und Weleda-Calendula-Popocreme drauf.

----------


## denkstdu

Kannst auch versuchen mit schwarzen Teekompressen sie etwas zu trocknen...

----------


## Salzi19

Nachdem das Wetter ja endlich schner wird, habe ich mich ein bisschen ber das Thema sonnenschutz fr Babys informiert. Allerdings msste man diesen Empfehlungen nach das Kind am besten mit uv-schutzkleidung komplett verhllen  ::-oopss: 
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich hab versucht mglichst keine pralle Sonne ans Kind zu lassen und nackte Haut mit Sonnencreme versorgt. Der Sonnenhut war im ersten Lebensjahr sehr unbeliebt, daher wurde Madame meist unterm Sonnenschirm geparkt o...

----------


## Lava

Noch ein Tipp, falls jemand statt Feuchtetcher Waschlappen zum Wickeln benutzen mchte. IKEA hat da so Zehnerpacks. Man sollte mindestens 5 davon kaufen, wenn man nicht zweimal am Tag die Waschmaschine anwerfen will  :bhh:

----------


## McBeal

Im ersten Jahr groen Sonnenhut und Sonne meiden, ab Ende des ersten Lebensjahres hatten wir dann immer die eklige weie rein mineralische Sonnencreme, die man nirgends rausbekommt.

LG
Ally

----------


## aschenputtel1977

> Noch ein Tipp, falls jemand statt Feuchtetcher Waschlappen zum Wickeln benutzen mchte. IKEA hat da so Zehnerpacks. Man sollte mindestens 5 davon kaufen, wenn man nicht zweimal am Tag die Waschmaschine anwerfen will


Die haben wir auch. Sind nur sooo gro fr die kleinen Babies. Ich hab ein Reststck Flanell aus meinem Stoffschrank mit der Zackenschere bearbeitet in 15 x 15 cm groe Stcken. Davon hab ich jetzt 40 oder so  :Big Grin:  Die gehen gut und wandern nach Nutzung in ein Wschenetz um immer mit in die Kochwsche zu wandern. Meistens reichts.

----------


## Espressa

Ich hab glaub die ersten 6 Monate gar keine Feuchttcher benutzt. Reine pipi-Windeln einfach nur gewechselt, evt mit dem trockenen Teil der Stoffwindel abgewischt. Kackas ziemlich verlsslich abgehalten und dann popo kurz unter den Wasserhahn gehalten.
Muttermilchstuhl ist ja eh recht „harmlos“, ab allesfresserkost mit Stckchen ist es fr die Wsche relativ... naja.

----------


## Lava

Kann jemand eine Babywippe empfehlen? Mein Mann hat das Teil von Ikea gekauft, aber das ist so starr, das wippt gar nicht.

----------


## Eilika

Wir hatten ein Dondolo... da schlief M mega gut drin... und mit Schnur kann man es vom Sofa aus schaukeln  :Big Grin:

----------


## Espressa

> Kann jemand eine Babywippe empfehlen? Mein Mann hat das Teil von Ikea gekauft, aber das ist so starr, das wippt gar nicht.


Das selbe nur von BabyBjrn ist tadellos, mochten alle Kinder.
Stnde ich am Anfang der familiengrndung, wrde ich auch die nonomo federwiege in Betracht ziehen.

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich finde auch die Federwiege super. Ich habe so eine Feder von Lullababy, da kann man prinzipiell alles dranhngen (Babyschale vom Kinderwagen, Hngematte, Korb...).
Wir haben eine schnde Chicco-Wippe mit so nem Bogen an dem man Spielsachen befestigen kann. Wurde auch ganz gut angenommen.

----------


## ninakatharina

> Das selbe nur von BabyBjrn ist tadellos, mochten alle Kinder.
> Stnde ich am Anfang der familiengrndung, wrde ich auch die nonomo federwiege in Betracht ziehen.


Mit der liebugel Ich auch... Nur hinge die dann ja fest an einem Ort, deshalb bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...

----------


## Lava

Eine Freundin hat 
das hier, da hat meiner heute kurz drin gesessen. Fand er OK, aber das Teil ist ganz schn teuer. Im Moment sitzt er eigentlich nirgendwo lnger als eine Viertelstunde allein drin, ohne zu quengeln.

----------


## Espressa

> Mit der liebugel Ich auch... Nur hinge die dann ja fest an einem Ort, deshalb bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...


Es gibt fr federwiegen auch Haken, mit denen man sie in Trrahmen hngen kann, oder aufstellbare Gestelle.

----------


## Salzi19

Welche zahnpasta benutzt ihr fr eure u3-Kinder? Ich habe bisher nur eine von nuk gesehen, aber die ist mit apfelgeschmack. Ich htte gerne eine mglichst neutral schmeckende und natrlich flourid enthalten muss.

----------


## Rhiannon

Wir haben zuhause die nenedent mit Fluorid, aber wirklich neutraler Geschmack ist das auch nicht. Im Kindergarten benutzen sie die Elmex fr Kinder.

----------


## vanilleeis

Hier auxh elmex!

----------


## Muriel

Hier wird immer munter gewechselt. Nenedent mit Xylit, Elke, Odol, oder hoch im Kurs Signal mit dem Drachen Kokosnuss vorne drauf. Kommt am ersten darauf an, welches Kind gerade mit bei dm steht  :hmmm...:

----------


## McBeal

Hier ist auch nenedent der deutliche Favorit. Wir haben immer mal Proben von Elmex und die Kinder haben sich aus optischen Grnden auch schon mal eine andere ausgesucht, geschmacklich wollen sie dann aber immer wieder zurck.

LG
Ally

----------


## Eilika

Hier die Dissonanz zwischen Mutter (will Fluorid) und Vater (will fluoridfrei). Daher gibt es am Abend bei mir nenedent und morgens oder bei Papa fluoridfreie Zahncreme (die gleiche wie Papa)...

----------


## Laelya

Elmex hier hoch im Kurs, alles andere mag A. Vom Geschmack nicht.

----------


## Salzi19

Danke schon mal fr die Tipps  :Grinnnss!: 
@eilika: was strt deinen Mann an der flouridgabe, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Eilika

Habe mich ehrlich gesagt nur bedingt damit auseinander gesetzt. Er ist halt insgesamt ein eher skeptisch eingestellter Typ und ganz unumstritten sind die Fluorid Verbindungen ja schon nicht. Fr mich machen sie Sinn, daher unser Kompromiss, dass jeder mit dem putzt, was er richtig findet...

----------


## Salzi19

https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/5372...en-hemden-papa
 :Grinnnss!:  ich glaube, das bestell ich meinem Mann zum vatertag  ::-oopss: 

Edit : oder das hier : https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/5915...hn-shirts-papa  :Love:

----------


## Lava

Ich hab meinem so ein Darth Vader / Luke Skywalker "Best Daddy in the Universe" (oder so hnlich) T-Shirt bestellt. Heimlich. Mal sehen, wann es kommt  :Love:

----------


## Anne1970

@Salzi: das erste find ich sehr cool!  :Grins:

----------


## Salzi19

Habt ihr fr eure Babyschale, wenn es warm wurde, irgendwelche anderen Bezge verwendet? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, die es dem Baby etwas angenehmer machen  ::-oopss:  Mein Kleiner regt sich nmlich schon bei diesen Temperaturen furchtbar auf im Maxi Cosi und schwitzt schon ziemlich stark. Wie das erst im richtigen Sommer werden soll wei ich nicht  :Blush:

----------


## jassyh

Ich habe  gute Erfahrung mit Frotteebezgen gemacht. Da gibt es einige auch in kologischer Baumwolle z. Bsp. ber den Onlinehndler  mit A....
Warm ist es den Zwergen leider dennoch in den Sitzen. Aber ich fand das Schwitzen war weniger bzw. wurde vom Krper weg transportiert.

----------


## Lava

Und in unserem Auto ist auch noch die Klimaanlage kaputt  :Keks:

----------


## Lava

Wir haben so eine Klemme fr den
Trrahmen fr eine Federwiege geschenkt bekommen und die Hngematte Kangoo von Amazonas gekauft, aber irgendwie mag der Kleine das bisher gar nicht. Ist auch schwierig, ihn da rein und raus zu legen. Ist es mit der dazugehrigen Matte leichter? Irgendwelche Tipps, wie wir ihn doch noch dran gewhnen knnen?

----------


## ninakatharina

Habt/Hattet ihr einen Nsseschutz auf der Matratze? Ich habe so ein paar Bedenken bzgl SIDS-Prvention und google hilft nicht wirklich weiter...

----------


## denkstdu

Wir haben ein Moltontuch unten drunter ber dem mittleren Bereich der Matratze hat schon viel geholfen, Matratze ist durch kotzendes Kind nicht durchgeweicht, oder wenn doch mal etwas schief ging mit oder ohne Windel.

----------


## Espressa

Ich mach beim ganz kleinen auch nur molton rein. Der schlft soweit eh ausschlielich in Rckenlage, da wrs vermutlich auch Wurscht. Aber bevor die Kinder nicht ohne Windel schlafen hatte ich keine dramatische Sauerei im Bett.

----------


## Eilika

Ich habe was drin... habe mir aber auch nie Gedanken drber gemacht... und bei jedem schonmal ein vollgekotzt Bett gehabt, wo ich froh drum war.

----------


## Lava

Ja, unter dem Bettlaken haben wir auch so ein Moltonding.

----------


## McBeal

Wir hatten und haben keinen. Htten wir auch nicht bentigt.

LG
Ay

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich hab auch keine Unterlage drin. Bisher auch nie vermisst.

----------


## agouti_lilac

Ganz schwbisch einen Matratzenschoner unter dem Laken. Hat mir eine Freundin fr den Fall eines Blasensprunges des Nachts berlassen und wird jetzt so weiter verwendet. Und da mein Kind stndig speit und auch ab und an ausluft, nehme ich seit ein paar Wochen eine wasserdichte Unterlage von Ikea. Htte ich von Anfang an machen sollen, so oft, wie bisher was daneben ging.

----------


## Lava

Fr den Blasensprung hatten wir auf Anraten meiner Hebamme so Malervlies unters Laken gelegt. Der Nachteil davon war, dass es nicht atmunsaktiv ist und wir tierisch gschwitzt haben. Aber letztendlich war das Teil durchaus vonnten. 
Mittlerweile haben wir uns allerdings einen richtigen Matratzenschoner gekaut, weil dem Kleinen anfangs beim Trinken in Seitenlage immer Milch aus einem Nasenloch gelaufen ist  :bhh:

----------


## murkel

> Mittlerweile haben wir uns allerdings einen richtigen Matratzenschoner gekaut...


  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## agouti_lilac

Tja, htte ich gestern mal wieder brauchen knnen: wir waren bei der Babymassage und noch bevor wir loslegen konnten, hat N. erst auf mich gekotzt, dann explosionsartig ("Kackplosion") hinten oben aus der Windel raus auf ihre Hose, ihr Shirt, meine Hose, mein Shirt, auf den Bezug und die Matratze der Babymassage-Praxis gekackt. *seufz*

----------


## Lava

*lol* Sowas ist mir bei meiner Frauenrztin passiert, als mir da gerade Blut abgenommen wurde und ich den Kleinen auf dem Arm hatte. Naja, meine Klamotten sind verschont geblieben, aber er hat alle Schichten durchgeweicht. Inzwischen passiert das nicht mehr, die Kacke ist jetzt deutlich eingedickter.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tragezwerg

Diese Kackunflle passieren hier auch regelmig. Am liebsten beim Autofahren als nette berraschung wenn man den Zwerg aus der Babyschale holt.
Vorgestern lag ich mit K2 in der Hngematte und er hat sich selbst und mich komplett vollgekackt. Lecker...

----------


## agouti_lilac

Oh, die Babyschale wre mein Alptraum! Wie kriegt man die denn sauber? Ist der Bezug berhaupt abnehmbar?

Ich habe heute von einer Freundin gaaaaaaaaanz viele gebrauchte Kleidung ab Gre 68 bekommen.  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Bin voll der Strumpfhosen-Fan. Ab Herbst wieder!

----------


## tragezwerg

Wir haben zum Glck so nen waschbaren Frotteebezug drauf (hattenbwur bei K1 nicht), der gerade mindestens 1x wchentlich in die Wsche wandert.

----------


## Salzi19

Ich bin ein Freund von abnehmbaren Auflagen geworden, sowohl beim maxicosi als auch beim greren Sitz und dem Kinderwagen. Zwar ist mir (bisher) so eine windelexplosion erspart geblieben, aber man wei ja nie  ::-oopss: 
Unterlage zwischen Bettlaken und Matratze hatte ich am anfang fr den kleinen, seitdem es so hei ist, habe ich es aber raus, er schwitzt eh schon genug. Bei den beiden groen hatten wir lange Zeit wasserdichte spannbettlaken, die sind aber fr Babys nicht geeignet wrd ich sagen.

----------


## Espressa

Da lob ich mir stoffwindeln, da quillt keine kacke raus. Die Bndchen halten das.
Jetzt leider wieder Wegwerfwindeln, stinken voll, die Dinger.

----------


## ninakatharina

Wieso hast du auf wegwerfwindeln zurck gewechselt?
**
Ich hab jetzt so einen wasserdichten Ikea-Matratzenschoner fr eventuelle Fruchtwasser- oder Milchunflle fr unser Bett und eine Moltonauflage frs beistellbett... Schauen wir mal ;)

----------


## tragezwerg

Ich hatte ja (leider) zweimal nen vorzeitigen Blasensprung im Bett...ein schndes Handtuch unter dem Spannbettlaken war dafr vllig ausreichend und nicht so schweifrdernd wie ne Inkontinenzunterlage

----------


## agouti_lilac

Also ein Handtuch hat meinem Bezug im Auto den Blasensprung nicht erspart.  :bhh:  
Als ich im Kreissaal ankam, war mein Bauch echt schon deutlich kleiner.

----------


## Salzi19

Es geht aber auch ohne blasensprung  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:  ich hatte fr den fall der Flle ein paar einmal wickelunterlagen im auto dabei.

----------


## Espressa

> Wieso hast du auf wegwerfwindeln zurck gewechselt?
> **
> Ich hab jetzt so einen wasserdichten Ikea-Matratzenschoner fr eventuelle Fruchtwasser- oder Milchunflle fr unser Bett und eine Moltonauflage frs beistellbett... Schauen wir mal ;)


Ich hab mir den Arm gebrochen und spare mir jede zustzliche Arbeit.

Nachdem ich zweimal Blasensprung erst knapp vor Presswehen hatte, hab ich mir dann die Abdichtung erspart.
Ist das nicht eh eher selten?

----------


## tragezwerg

> Ich hab mir den Arm gebrochen und spare mir jede zustzliche Arbeit.
> 
> Nachdem ich zweimal Blasensprung erst knapp vor Presswehen hatte, hab ich mir dann die Abdichtung erspart.
> Ist das nicht eh eher selten?


Laut Literatur 10% oder so...in meinen Bekanntenkreis sind es eher 80% gewesen. Ich htte gern drauf verzichtet, hatte den Spa ja jetzt zweimal, und beide Male folgte ein ineffektiver Wehensturm. Ist wohl bei vorzeitigem Blasensprung oft so. 
Als beim zweiten Mal die Blase platzte, hatte ich ja schon so ne Ahnung dass das wieder nix wird.

----------


## murkel

Hier dreimal vorzeitiger Blasensprung Inn Bett. Aber jedesmal gute Wehen bekommen. Bei ersten hat es ein wenig gedauert (aber von Blasensprung bis Kind da, waren es auch nur 7 Stunden), bei den beiden anderen ging es dann teilweise seeehr fix!

----------


## tragezwerg

> Hier dreimal vorzeitiger Blasensprung Inn Bett. Aber jedesmal gute Wehen bekommen. Bei ersten hat es ein wenig gedauert (aber von Blasensprung bis Kind da, waren es auch nur 7 Stunden), bei den beiden anderen ging es dann teilweise seeehr fix!


Das hatte ich mir frs zweite Mal so sehr gewnscht...

----------


## agouti_lilac

... 26h ...  :was ist das...?: 

Von was ich noch abraten kann bei Babies: keine T-Shirts. Die rutschen immer immer immer hoch. Bei jeder Gelegenheit. Habe viel geschenkt bekommen, aber ich lande doch immer wieder bei den Bodies.

----------


## tragezwerg

Hier waren es 22 und 19 Stunden.

Bodies sind super. Das einzig Wahre. Bei ganz kleinen mag ich die Wickelbodies am liebsten.

----------


## Salzi19

Oberteile mit normalen Knpfen schauen zwar s aus, sind aber auch wahnsinnig unpraktisch  ::-oopss:  wickelbodies fand ich z. B. total nervig, das sollte man vielleicht mal mit Baby was einem da besser gefllt.

----------


## Eilika

31h und 3h nach jeweils Blasensprung ohne Wehen... 
Bis Gre 68 bin ich voll bei Bodys. Danach dann jetzt in 74 gerne kurze Hose und Shirt fr das Mdchen bei dem Wetter. Oder Kleid ber Pampers.

----------


## murkel

Hier wie gesagt einmal 7h, einmal 1h 20min, einmal 3h, jeweils nach Blasensprung ohne Wehen.

----------


## Espressa

Hier passen Bodys eh meist nur mit Verlngerung, bei stoffwindeln sehe ich es noch ein, aber selbst mit www passt das 64 cm lange Kind nicht mehr gut in 68er H&M-Bodys. Daher durchaus jetzt schon t-Shirts im Einsatz. Bei den greren Gren hab ich fast alles nur in langarm.
Diese Gren- und noch schlimmer Alters-Kategorien auf Kinderkleidung sind eh sehr ungenau.

Und mein kleiner wchst ja - in den ersten 3 Monaten jeweils +1kg/ Monat.

----------


## McBeal

Hier Blasensprung einmal frhzeitig bei 4cm unter Einleitung in der Klinik, einmal ein rechtzeitiger beim ersten Mal Pressen in der Hocke (das hat geknallt und gespritzt  :bhh:  ) und einmal frhzeitig bei 5cm unter Wehen ca. 80 Minuten vor Geburt. Nie vorzeitig.

LG
Ally

----------


## Lava

Die T-Shirts ziehe ich nur als "Ausgehkleidung" an, gerne in Kombi mit einer Latzhose (dann macht es nmlich nix, wenn das T-shirt hoch rutscht). In der Trage wre mir das aber aktuell zu warm, deswegen ziehen wir hier grad nur Bodys an. Und zwar Gre 74/80.... (Kind ist 5 Monate)

----------


## Eilika

Krass.... Bodys hier zwar meist auch 80, sonst noch viel in 74. Kind ist 17 Monate...

----------


## McBeal

Das Kind, das hier Gre 80 (okay, manches auch in 86) trgt, wird diesen Monat zwei Jahre alt.  :bhh: 

LG
Ally

----------


## Colourful

Ich biete ein Kind, welches Gre 92 trgt und keine 12kg wiegt. Schon 40 Monate alt.

----------


## Arrhythmie

Ich hab `ne Amniotomie bekommen  :Grinnnss!: 

Baby knapp 8 Monate, 9 Kilo und Gre 68-74 (je nach Hersteller)

----------


## Lava

Ich bin gerade am berlegen, ob und was wir fr den Winter noch brauchen fr unseren Sohn, der dann ca. 9 Monate bis knapp 1 Jahr alt sein wird. Bisher haben wir ihn ja fast ausschlielich getragen und unter dem Mantel braucht man ja eigentlich keinen Anzug oder sowas, von daher hab ich bisher gar nichts besorgt. Wenn wir ihn jetzt aber doch mal im Buggy haben oder im Croozer (z.B. wenn mein Mann joggen geht), werden wir ja doch was brauchen. Fr den Buggy haben wir immerhin einen Fusack. Frage: braucht man wirklich so einen furchtbaren Schneeanzug oder reicht auch ein Wollwalkoverall? Die Dinger kosten richtig Asche (90€), aber wir haben noch einen 50€ Gutschein...  :was ist das...?: 
Was ich schon habe ist ein Softshellanzug. Der ist innen zwar dick gefttert, aber es hie, der sei nicht fr richtig kalte Temperaturen.

----------


## Salzi19

Ich wrde erstmal abwarten wie der Winter so wird  :Woow:  bei 15 Grad an Weihnachten bruchtest du gar nichts neues  :hmmm...:  Auerdem kann man ja schnell was kaufen, wenn ein Wetterumschwung ansteht.

----------


## tragezwerg

Wenn du nen Fusack hast brauchst du nicht zwingend einen dicken Schneeanzug. Meine Tochter hatte immer ne normale Winterjacke an und Hosen mit Strumpfhose drunter, wenn es nass war evtl. noch ne Regenhose drber (die kann man auch viel zu gro kaufen...K1 trgt mit 3 Jahren noch die, die sie schon mit 10 Monaten anhatte).
Im Fahrradanhnger hab ich auch den Fusack benutzt.

----------


## Eilika

Ich bin Fan von Schneeanzug. Langt Body und Strumpfhose drunter und ist schnell an- und ausgezogen. Kann man gut auch gebraucht kaufen!

----------


## McBeal

Einen Schneeanzug brauch(t)en meine Kinder an ca. drei Tagen pro Jahr, eben bei Schnee. Da reicht wirklich ein gebrauchter. Im Auto ist das nichts, da man damit nicht fest genug anschnallen kann. Hier reicht meistens der geftterte Softshellanzzg plus was darunter und Du hast ja auch einen Fusack (da wrde ich dann aber einen richtig dicken empfehlen). Wollwalk ist auch super, aber fr unsere zweijhrige wre es nicht kitatauglich. 

LG
Ally

----------


## Espressa

Ich finde wollwalk auch toll, trgt meiner auch zuhause, auf dem Boden ist es doch khl. 
Wasserabweisende schneeanzge finde ich erst ab laufalter sinnvoll, das krabbelkind setzt du weder in Schnee noch in Matsch.

Sobald sie aber laufen brauchen meine Kinder mindestens zwei Garnituren davon. Fr in den dreck tun es aber Modelle von Aldi oder Lidl um 10-15€.

----------


## Lava

Fubodenheizung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## agouti_lilac

:Love:  :Love:  Ein Traum!

Wir robben hier ber Laminat im Ergeschoss.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## ninakatharina

Wir haben einen Wollwalkanzug und einen "Skianzug", beides geschenkt bekommen, beides noch viel zu gro, beide halten gut warm (hier hatte es schon so um die 5Grad). Den Skianzug mag ich persnlich nicht, er ist so volumins, nicht wirklich dehnbar (das Kind hat gebrllt wie am spiess beim anziehen) und nicht wirklich Atmungsaktiv. Ich werd im Winter den wollwalkanzug ber die normalen Sachen ziehen und sie im Kinderwagen in einen Schlafsack/fusack stecken. Noch dazu schaut der super niedlich aus ;)

----------


## Muriel

Ich hatte fr K3 einen Overall genht aus Sweat gefttert mit Jersey. Das Ding war auch richtig warm und trotzdem autositztauglich. Aus Wollwalk wre das auch nett geworden bestimmt. Zu dick muss es ja alles wirklich nicht sein, da gerade Babys ja entweder im Fusack oder eben getragen dicke Schichten drber haben. Das Problem eines kalten Bodens drinnen hatten wir nie. Bei K1 gab es zwar keine Fubodenheizung aber noch Teppiche ber dem Laminat dazu im ersten Stock, wenn von unten geheizt wurde, ab K2 waren wir im Haus mit warmem Boden.

----------


## Lava

Ich finde unseren Fusack jetzt nicht ultrawarm. Unten an den Fn hat er z.B. keine Ftterung (wohl damit die nicht von potentiellen Schuhen dreckig wird) und oben lsst er sich zwar hoch verschlieen, aber wie beim Tragen will Junior ja bitteschn die Arme drauen haben... vielleicht invenstiere ich doch in einen Wollwalkoverall.

----------


## ninakatharina

Schau doch mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen oder mamikreisel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Espressa

Ich hab bei Second-Hand-wolle immer Angst vor Pflege- bzw Waschfehlern.
Dm hat simple aber tolle Anzge, inzwischen um 45€.
Ich versuche mich mal erstmals am nhen... 
(Ein wollwalk-Mntelchen fr meine kleine wrde mir auch gefallen)

----------


## Lava

Also ich finde bei DM weder online noch im Laden Anzge mit Wolle  :Nixweiss: 
Die Bodys und Pullover aus Wolle sind in "unserer" Gre auch schon ausverkauft  :grrrr....:

----------


## tragezwerg

Wir hatten es doch vor einer Weile mal ber Tragejacken...Ich hab jetzt eine von Parelou und bin bisher sehr angetan. Warm und durchdacht.  Shnchen hasst die Babykapuze  :Top:  Die Mamakapuze ist bisschen eng geschnitten, ansonsten passt alles. Vor allem beim auf dem Rcken tragen nicht zu eng, das war mir wichtig (da fand ich die Softshell von Mamalila nicht gerumig genug, obwohl Zwerg ja erst 5 Monate alt ist...gut, er ist so gro wie K1 mit 9 Monaten war, aber trotzdem sollte er da noch gut reinpassen finde ich)

----------


## Eilika

Komisch. Meine passt mit 20 Monaten noch gut in die Mamalila...

----------


## ninakatharina

> Also ich finde bei DM weder online noch im Laden Anzge mit Wolle 
> Die Bodys und Pullover aus Wolle sind in "unserer" Gre auch schon ausverkauft


Also online gibts einen: 
https://www.dm.de/baby-und-kind/baby...&productQuery=
@gebrauchte wollkleidung: bei eBay Kleinanzeigen steht oft bei, ob Nichtraucherhaushalt und ob korrekt gepflegt...
*edit*
Hier zum Beispiel- vermutlich schon zu klein!?
Da gibts einige und man kann ja auch nachfragen wie gepflegt wurde.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/disana-wollwalkoverall/987199466-22-2670?utm_source=sharesheet&utm_medium=social&utm_c  ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

----------


## Lava

Jepp, zu klein. 
Ich hab ja den 50€ Zalando Gutschein, damit wde mich deren Wollwalk Overall "nur noch" 39€ kosten, also weniger als der von dm. Bin immer noch am berlegen...  :was ist das...?:

----------

